# Famosilla admite que se le ha pasado el arroz.



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

buena confesión... valiente sin duda. 
Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes..... 









Manuela Velasco: "Siempre he querido ser madre, pero te dicen que los 40 son los nuevos 30, y no es verdad: se me ha pasado el arroz"


Madrid (1975). Icono del cine de terror en ‘REC’, mala de ‘Velvet’ y mítica presentadora de ‘Los 40 principales’, la actriz (y sobrina de...




www.elmundo.es






*¿Y, más concretamente, las mujeres?*
En esta generación las mujeres hemos conquistado libertad: En los 70 todavía una mujer no podía tener una cuenta en el banco, si no venía autorizada por su marido y todo eso que ya sabemos. Hemos conquistado derechos y nos hemos desarrollado profesionalmente. Somos el primer referente en lograr un montón de cosas que hacen que estemos ocupadas fuera del ámbito doméstico. Pero nos hemos desconectado de la biología. Yo siempre he querido ser madre. Siempre, siempre, siempre. Pero empecé a desarrollarme profesionalmente a los 20. Aparte, el sistema te vende que los 30 son los nuevos 20 y los 40 son los nuevos 30. Y tú te ves estupenda. Y cuando de repente dices: voy a tener o no voy a tener hijos, que 'se me pasa el arroz'... pues sí, 'se te ha pasado', porque biológicamente los 40 no son los 30. Hay un desfase en ese sentido. Cuando te enfrentas por primera vez a eso, el doctor te dice que a partir de los veintipocos las cosas cambian. Y te preguntas: ¿Y qué estaba haciendo yo entonces? Trabajar, en el momento más potente de mi desarrollo profesional. Esas conquistas maravillosas nos han desconectado de la biología y todavía hay ahí asuntos y debates que no se verbalizan. Como decir que 'se me ha pasado el arroz'. Porque todo el sistema me está diciendo que yo soy joven y no es verdad.

Gracias a @Kinkigard por el aporte:



Mientras, años atrás luchando para que las niñas no se casen (programando las mentes de nuestras congéneres, no las de esas extranjeras que dice en el video), y pontificando por los platós diciendo que no tiene hijos para seguir en la cresta de la ola profesional por que tiene aún la epidermis de joven (eso es lo qie decía Julio Iglesias).



Otras programadoras sociales tambien se arrepiente. FAIL. Darwin seal of aproval de manual.








La escritora de «Sex and the City», a los 60, se lamenta de haber elegido su carrera en lugar de tener hijos: «estoy verdaderamente sola»


Candace Bushnell, escritora y columnista, es conocida fundamentalmente por haber escrito «Sex and the City» («Sexo en Nueva York» en España o «Sexo en la ciudad» en otros países de Hispanoamérica). Un libro que da lugar a una serie de televisión y dos películas protagonizadas por Sarah Jessica...




www.infocatolica.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.


----------



## Desaconsejable (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



La HEZquierda les vende que tienen que ser independientes, que se merecen el principe perfecto aun que ellas sean fracasadas, y que cualquier cosa es posible por que ellas lo valen. A la vez, les cuentan que la ciencia es mentira, que los modelos científicos sobre la biología son realmente constructos heteropatriarcales, y claro, como les viene bien, se lo creen. Luego llega la realidad, con 50 años y obesa no es que la sociedad no te acepte, es que esás enferma y los tios te usan para follar. Y si no has tenido hijos, ahora no puedes, y no por patriarcado, si no por biología.


----------



## wopa (30 Mar 2022)

"... además `los chicos´ sólo se corren en mi cara, en mi culo, en mi boca... Ninguno me deja el grumo en el coño. ¿Por qué será?"

ji ji ji


----------



## iconoclasta (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.

Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.
> 
> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



mentira.. el hombre siempre mantiene la funcion reproductiva.


----------



## panizal (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bcerro (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



A los hombres no se nos pasa el arroz, lo que les falta a muchos es MADUREZ, un hombre puede criar a un niño con 30, 40 o 50, pero tiene que ser consciente y responsable de lo que está haciendo. No un niñato egoísta que se agobia por no poder salir en bici con los amigues.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> mentira.. el hombre siempre mantiene la funcion reproductiva.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



pues va a ser que sí que depende del caracter biológico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Bcerro dijo:


> A los hombres no se nos pasa el arroz, lo que les falta a muchos es MADUREZ, un hombre puede criar a un niño con 30, 40 o 50, pero tiene que ser consciente y responsable de lo que está haciendo. No un niñato egoísta que se agobia por no poder salir en bici con los amigues.



Ser abuelo de tus hijos no puede considerarse como señal de madurez.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Mar 2022)

que si quiere 50 eeeeurrroooo o nooooooooooooo?


----------



## Lady_A (30 Mar 2022)

Valiente. Y realista.




iconoclasta dijo:


> Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.
> 
> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



Puedes tener un niño que tenga un padre que sea abuelo, que crezca con la absoluta certeza y creencia de que su padre se morirá y como buen nini se quede sólo en el mundo cuando aun no tenga ni hijos ni trabajo.

La biología no se si es machista pero no aceptar esa realidad es retrograda y eso que hoy en día hay muchos padres y madres a los 40.

Ya van tarde, pero esos 10 años de diferencia es determinante para no dejar a un ser humano solo y sin nada con un abuelo de padre, o tener un padre o madre viejuno pero no dejarte tirado aun sin haber hecho tu vida.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Tener un hijo adolescente con 60 tacos es una aberracion seas hombre o mujer.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Mar 2022)

Bcerro dijo:


> A los hombres no se nos pasa el arroz, lo que les falta a muchos es MADUREZ, un hombre puede criar a un niño con 30, 40 o 50, pero tiene que ser consciente y responsable de lo que está haciendo. No un niñato egoísta que se agobia por no poder salir en bici con los amigues.



¿Tener un hijo con 50 es signo de madurez mental o de egoísmo infantil?

Creo que cuando has dicho madurez querías decir inmadurez. No pasa nada.


----------



## TerrorRojo (30 Mar 2022)

*A 61-Year-Old Woman Gave Birth to Her Grandchild: Here’s What to Know*


How a Woman in Her 60s Can Give Birth


----------



## Alcazar (30 Mar 2022)

Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad. 

Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Mar 2022)

Ya es algo, pero aun se cree que las mujeres han conseguido derechos luchando y tal...


----------



## gester (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tener un hijo adolescente con 60 tacos es una aberracion seas hombre o mujer.



No es lo mismo aguantar los lloros nocturnos de un bebé con 30 años que con 50. Ni tienes la misma paciencia, aguante, ... Por mucho que se diga. Y no creo que sea lo mismo aguantar a un adolescente con 30/40 años que con 50/60 y que luego con 65/70 no te de un arrechucho y tu hijo de 15/20 años tenga que limpiarte el culo o las babas.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (30 Mar 2022)

Pues es loable que lo reconozca. Pero dudo que se haya dado cuenta ahora. Seguro que cuando tenia 15 años menos también lo pensaba, solo que se dejaba llevar. Quiero decir que la mayoría de las veces no es un error, como tal, sino una incapacidad para asumir responsabilidades y para ver la vida tal y como es. Una mujer guapa y famosa y seguramente con posición economica tranquila, con un montón de tios que la hubiera querido dejar preñada, y ella haciendo...el qué?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Yo nunca he tenido la madurez suficiente para plantearme seriamente el tener hijos, pero tampoco me considero tan inmaduro como para seguir planteandomelo.


----------



## Lemavos (30 Mar 2022)

PUES YO LA PREÑO GOSTOSAMENTE


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Es que cerca de los cincuenta somos viejos, nos diga el marketing lo que nos diga


----------



## Supremacía (30 Mar 2022)

Bah, otra puta feminista de mierda.


----------



## todoayen (30 Mar 2022)

La mujer florece antes y se marchita antes. Un tío sano con 50 todavía folla como un demonio. Y con más arte.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Es que cerca de los cincuenta somos viejos, nos diga el marketing lo que nos diga



Sobre todo cuando te fijas en la mayoria de mujeres de tu misma edad, ahi es cuando mejor te das cuenta de que estas envejeciendo, incluso mas que cuando te miras en el espejo.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



No hay nada más antinatalista que tener hijos a los 35 o 40 pudiéndolos tener a los veintipocos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> La mujer florece antes y se marchita antes. Un tío sano con 50 todavía folla como un demonio. Y con más arte.



Con la menopausia muchas mujeres incluso se vuelven ninfomanas, mientras que la pitopausia masculina repercute siempre negativamente, al descender los niveles de testosterona.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



Desde siempre se han tenido con madres de más de 35 y 40 y tantos (y padres que perfectamente podían tener 50 o más) (lo que pasa es que tradicionalmente eran "los hermanos pequeños" porque se habían tenido más anteriormente).

Actualmente y desde hace tiempo ya, las prioridades han cambiado, y en el tiempo que una mujer (que es el factor más determinante para la planificación familiar en la pareja) estaba con pareja estable, embarazada, dando a luz o criando, ahora está estudiando, trabajando, opositando, viajando, con el empoderamiento y tal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.
> 
> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



¿Los hombres podemos concebir a los 50?

Muchos, no. Te lo digo porque en mi entorno próximo conocí a dos que se casaron, uno con una mujer 10 años más joven y otro con una mujer 20 años más joven, y ninguno de esos matrimonios tuvo hijos cuando ELLOS se acercaban a los 40 o 40 y pocos.
El primer matrimonio, formado por una mujer de 19 años y un señor de 39, tuvo dos hijos. Uno cuando ella tenía 20 años, y otro cuando ella tenía unos 22 o 23. Él ya tenía 43. No tuvieron más y eso que sí lo deseaban.
El segundo matrimonio, formado por una mujer de 20 o 21 y un señor de 31 en la época en la que se casaron. Tuvieron dos hijos, el segundo cuando él se aproximaba ya a los 40. Tampoco pudieron tener más. En este caso él fumaba como un carretero. Supongo que eso cuenta.

Pero vamos, que nosotros tampoco somos eternos.


----------



## Akira. (30 Mar 2022)

Vaya que pena, esta noche no duermo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Mar 2022)

Repite el discurso que le ha vendido el Sistema, y de pronto se da cuenta de que algo no cuadra... Sorpresa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Cuando era joven, se podian pegar ladrillos con mi lefa, y ahora parece mas bien kas de limon.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *¿Y, más concretamente, las mujeres?*
> En esta generación las mujeres hemos conquistado libertad: *En los 70 todavía una mujer no podía tener una cuenta en el banco, si no venía autorizada por su marido* y todo eso que ya sabemos.
> ...



¿Se creen ella y otros tant@s, que esa medida existia sólo por joder y los LOLes? a disfrutar lo liberado y que le haga compañia la cuenta corriente a su nombre


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

Sí. Vivimos épocas en las que la fertilidad está muuuuy valorada.
8 000 millones de habitantes y subiendo.
Y con el petróleo bajo mínimos. A ver cómo sale la humanidad de este follón generado por tanta fertilidad.
Con un poco menos de fertilidad, nos apañábamos igual o incluso mejor.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Usted no debe conocer el caso de aquel guitarrista famoso llamado Andrés Segovia...jojojo
A pesar de los sinsabores que a veces nos dan los hijos...ser padre-madre es maravilloso. Les habla uno que jadio los 'planes NWO teniendo familia numerosa.


----------



## Spieluhr (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted no debe conocer el caso de aquel guitarrista famoso llamado Andrés Segovia...jojojo
> A pesar de los sinsabores que a veces nos dan los hijos...ser padre-madre es maravilloso. Les habla uno que jadio los 'planes NWO teniendo familia numerosa.



La paternidad o la maternidad deberia ser siempre por encima de todo un ejercicio de responsabilidad, independientemente de que sea maravilloso o no.


----------



## cenachero (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



Cierto. Con mas de 40 no está uno para tener críos a cargo, está uno harto de remar y quemado de la parienta, de tu jefe y de yo que se mas. Te das cuenta que ya no eres joven y esa epoca paso.

Supongo que la naturaleza deja que seamos fertiles hasta los 50 por alguna razón lógica. Quiza el macho que llegaba a esa edad, gozaba de una genética aventajada. De hecho, un señor de 45-50 bien conservado, sigue chorreando a treintañeras


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La paternidad o la maternidad deberia ser siempre por encima de todo un ejercicio de responsabilidad, independientemente de que sea maravilloso o no.



De acuerdo. Pero prefiero mantener a mis hijos que a los hijos de Marruecos...Además, si eres un buen administrador y no te gastas el dinero en chorradas puedes tenerlos. En mi casa no falta de nada pero no gastamos el dinero en tonterías. Mis hijos no han tenido zapatillas deportivas de 150 euros pero las han tenido de buena calidad gastando 40 euros. Los oulets han sido mis amigos...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Mar 2022)

cenachero dijo:


> Cierto. Con mas de 40 no está uno para tener críos a cargo, está uno harto de remar y quemado de la parienta, de tu jefe y de yo que se mas. Te das cuenta que ya no eres joven y esa epoca paso.
> 
> Supongo que la naturaleza deja que seamos fertiles hasta los 50 por alguna razón lógica. Quiza el macho que llegaba a esa edad, gozaba de una genética aventajada. De hecho, un señor de 45-50 bien conservado, sigue chorreando a treintañeras



Tambien un hombre es fertil a los 15 años y es otra aberracion tener un hijo con esa edad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cuando era joven, se podian pegar ladrillos con mi lefa, y ahora parece mas bien kas de limon.



Sentido del humor no te falta. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Mar 2022)

De Manuela Velasco tengo una imagen en la cabeza de ella sacándose algo del agujero de la nariz delante de las cámaras, sin ningún pudor y riéndose después de hacerlo. Creo que lo acercó a las cámaras y todo.

Fue a mediados de los 2000 cuando ella conducía 'Agenda 40' en Canal Plus:


----------



## Lady_A (30 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> La mujer florece antes y se marchita antes. Un tío sano con 50 todavía folla como un demonio. Y con más arte.



Con fármacos seguro. 

Con 50 años eres viejo aunque te sientas joven. No lo digo yo, lo dice tu corazon


----------



## Visilleras (30 Mar 2022)

No es mi problema, señora


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (30 Mar 2022)

A esta se le ha pasado el arroz porque ha estado comiendo pollas de 3 en 3, no engaña a nadie


----------



## cenachero (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien un hombre es fertil a los 15 años y es otra aberracion tener un hijo con esa edad.



Y una chiquilla a los 13 o menos, pero esto es asi...


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (30 Mar 2022)

Al menos reconoce que es un engaño. De todas formas lo de tener hijos a los 20 tampoco lo recomiendo, a esas edades hay muy poca madurez mental. De mis amigos yo era el que tenía los padres más jovenes, pero también los más irresponsables con mucha diferencia.


----------



## Cormac (30 Mar 2022)

Sin hijos, como el burbujarra medio.


----------



## Cormac (30 Mar 2022)

No le dijeron de congelarse sus óvulos? 
A esa edad hubiera sido el mejor consejo. 
Seguramente no la aconsejaron bien en la clínica.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

A estas alturas se va a pelear Ustec con Darwin???

Jajqjajana


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (30 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.



paren las rotativas, deshagan todos los libros y tratados de reproducción y obstetricia, que el conocimiento anecdótico del florero @Alcazar tiene más valor que cualquier estudio o evidencia científica que demuestre que a partir de los 35 años el riesgo de complicaciones para el niño y la madre se multiplica exponencialmente. como siempre, burbuja nadando contracorriente "porque ezo lo he vizto yo y puuuuuuunnnnnnnnnto".


----------



## XXavier (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



Los condicionamientos biológicos son los fundamentales. De ellos depende todo, y a ellos se debe, como es obvio, la vida individual y la persistencia de la especie.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tener un hijo adolescente con 60 tacos es una aberracion seas hombre o mujer.



Éso nadie te lo niega.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Mar 2022)

Ahora caigo en la cuenta que esta presentaba junto a Kira Miró y otros dos tipos un programa en Cuatro cuando empezaron las emisiones, Cuatrosfera o algo así se llamaba. 

Kira Miró tampoco lleva camino de tener descendencia, por cierto en su etapa chortina presentaba junto a Cristian Gálvez en A3 Desesperado Club Social (que se ha divorciado de Almudena Cid sin haber tenido prole). 

Que la gente del montón no tenga hijos, es una cosa, pero llama la atención todo el famoseo que hay sin descendencia después de haber tenido buena situación económica, laboral y de vida social desde muy jóvenes ...


----------



## A.Daimiel (30 Mar 2022)

pues a mi esta chica me cae bien. Creo que hay muchas mujeres que anteponen su trabajo a la maternidad por muchos motivos y muchas de ellas se dan cuenta del error. Al menos esta lo reconoce y eso le honra.


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Mar 2022)

La pregunta después de tanto discurso autocomplaciente: ¿Manuela, eres feliz?

Todos sabemos la respuesta. Esas mujeres de los años 70 a las que tanto desprecia por "no estar empoderadas" han sido mucho más felices que ella porque han tenido vidas mucho más plenas.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



Claro , si se preñan y sale down pues abortan y ya.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Mar 2022)

Joder. Está totalmente desquiciada.

Menuda legión de cuarentonas españolas desquiciadas que tenemos. Son una plaga. Están la mayoría así. Igualita que esta.

Lo sé porque trato con ellas. Es/era mi edad objetivo. Pero viendo cómo están de la chola, casi mejor hago como Vicentín, me compro una muñeca hinchable y la laco de amarillo.

¡Qué pena la diferencia con la generación anterior!







Con Franco todo el mundo era más feliz. Pero sobre todo, las mujeres.


----------



## Miomio (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



De hecho un comentario lo dice, que el ha tenido hijos a los veintitantos y a los cuarentaytantos y que para nada es lo mismo, tampoco para los hombres.


----------



## Chocochomocho (30 Mar 2022)

No vamos a cebarnos que se quede corta porque algo es algo, y además me gusta en las dos primeras de Rec.


----------



## B. Golani (30 Mar 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> ¿Se creen ella y otros tant@s, que esa medida existia sólo por joder y los LOLes? a disfrutar lo liberado y que le haga compañia la cuenta corriente a su nombre



que le haga compañia un minino.


----------



## tarrito (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## B. Golani (30 Mar 2022)

cenachero dijo:


> Y una chiquilla a los 13 o menos, pero esto es asi...



Aaaalma , valgamel señol , que cosa dice el payo


----------



## Escachador (30 Mar 2022)

Antes se pasaba el arroz con 30 años, ahora dicen con 40 y pico  

Con 40 años las mujeres estan secas, cuesta mucho que se queden embarazadas.


----------



## Chocochomocho (30 Mar 2022)

Y además lo reconoce siendo mujer, que tiene mérito.


----------



## Miomio (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Joder. Está totalmente desquiciada.
> 
> Menuda legión de cuarentonas españolas desquiciadas que tenemos. Son una plaga. Están la mayoría así. Igualita que esta.
> 
> ...





Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Joder. Está totalmente desquiciada.
> 
> Menuda legión de cuarentonas españolas desquiciadas que tenemos. Son una plaga. Están la mayoría así. Igualita que esta.
> 
> ...



Pues no se que le ves de desquiciada, explica de forma muy correcta, sin aspavientos ni exceso de emotividad una limitación que tiene y eso que es una cosa que le pone muy triste. 

Y es una lástima , conozco el sentimiento de querer tener hijos y no poder y para mi fue un alivio tremendo el poder tener descendencia.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Mar 2022)

A mi me gusta el arroz pasado, lo que sobra, frío para cenar una delicia.
A mi se me queman las lentejas.
En serio alguien hoy día sería tan egoista e irresponsable para traer un hijo al mundo?


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

hay, a la vuelta de la esquina, una generación perdida de mujeres(sobre todo) y hombres, en españa. Reclamaciones por daños y perjuicios al régimen del 78 y a sus medios, era lo que pretendian y creo que lo han conseguido sin el menor asomo de duda.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> De Manuela Velasco tengo una imagen en la cabeza de ella sacándose algo del agujero de la nariz delante de las cámaras, sin ningún pudor y riéndose después de hacerlo. Creo que lo acercó a las cámaras y todo.
> 
> Fue a mediados de los 2000 cuando ella conducía 'Agenda 40' en Canal Plus:



Jijijeo a tope


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Joder. Brutal. 
Lo pongo en el mensaje de cabecera.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> *¿Y, más concretamente, las mujeres?*
> 
> En esta generación las mujeres hemos conquistado libertad: En los 70 todavía una mujer no podía tener una cuenta en el banco, si no venía autorizada por su marido y todo eso que ya sabemos. Hemos conquistado derechos y nos hemos desarrollado profesionalmente. Somos el primer referente en lograr un montón de cosas que hacen que estemos ocupadas fuera del ámbito doméstico. Pero nos hemos desconectado de la biología. Yo siempre he querido ser madre. Siempre, siempre, siempre. Pero empecé a desarrollarme profesionalmente a los 20. Aparte, el sistema te vende que los 30 son los nuevos 20 y los 40 son los nuevos 30. Y tú te ves estupenda.
> 
> Y cuando de repente dices: voy a tener o no voy a tener hijos, que 'se me pasa el arroz'... pues sí, 'se te ha pasado', porque biológicamente los 40 no son los 30. Hay un desfase en ese sentido. Cuando te enfrentas por primera vez a eso, el doctor te dice que a partir de los veintipocos las cosas cambian. Y te preguntas: ¿Y qué estaba haciendo yo entonces? Trabajar, en el momento más potente de mi desarrollo profesional. Esas conquistas maravillosas nos han desconectado de la biología y todavía hay ahí asuntos y debates que no se verbalizan. Como decir que 'se me ha pasado el arroz'. Porque todo el sistema me está diciendo que yo soy joven y no es verdad.



Brutal, si no fuera por que habla en primera persona podría ser un texto de un atiquense o un redpiller.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Pobres subnormales. Se creen que son como hombres y luego resulta que el estrés les jode los ovarios. 

Se le ha olvidao contar aparte de que pasó esos años trabajando, que estaba saltando de polla en polla sin pensar en casarse. 
Porque para tener hijos hace falta un marido.


----------



## snoopi (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ser abuelo de tus hijos no puede considerarse como señal de madurez.



Tengo 40 y muchos y el pequeño ronda los 11 años. Mi mujer mas joven, sin menospreciar, ya no da la talla fisicamente para darles cuerda y yo sigom como siempre. Me da mas pereza, me cuesta mas, pero sigo el ritmo. Mi mujer, NO. Se ve al KM

No me puedo imaginar a esas parejas que tienen los crios a mi edad o la de mi mujer .......Tiene que se terrible


----------



## Beholder (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



Parece buena chica, sincera y valiente. Además guapa. Ojalá consiga tener hijos y les eduque con lo aprendido.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Tengo 50 tacos y todavía me siguen proponiendo tener hijos. 
Así que NO, siendo hombre no se te pasa el arroz.
A menos que estés derruido y arruinado las dos cosas a la vez, el dinero realmentre no hace falta porque eso ya lo tienen ellas las desesperadas por engendrar.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Mar 2022)

Es una vida muy solitaria desde los 46 hasta los 87. 41 años de soledad se pasan muuuuuuuy lentos.


----------



## JoTaladro (30 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



Lo que no te cuentan es el número de abortos que suceden a esas edades.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Con la menopausia muchas mujeres incluso se vuelven ninfomanas, mientras que la pitopausia masculina repercute siempre negativamente, al descender los niveles de testosterona.



No sé cuántas gilipolleces más habrás soltado en este hilo pero estás a nivel trollete barato contratado por 20c el mensaje. 

Me refiero a los de las mujeres, por supuesto. Lo de los hombres según la salud de cada uno puede ser cierto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

A ti te cagó tu madre en el WC mientras meaba.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Parece buena chica, sincera y valiente. Además guapa. Ojalá consiga tener hijos y les eduque con lo aprendido.



Ojalá.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Con fármacos seguro.
> 
> Con 50 años eres viejo aunque te sientas joven. No lo digo yo, lo dice tu corazon



Eso serás tu que has llevado mala vida. 
Y cuando quieras te lo demuestro te meto un pollazo que te desarbolo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Un hueco que no llenará ninguna otra cosa. 
La mujer está hecha para parir y criar hijos, todo lo demás es tontería.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Mar 2022)

Puede adoptar, y si necesita a un macho que la intente montar de vez en cuando puede mandarme un mensaje privado.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Lo que no te cuentan es el número de abortos que suceden a esas edades.



Y de esas mujeres que abortan a los 27, y luego se encuentran con el arroz pasado a los 40.
Éso debe ser aun más jodido para la cabeza.


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...




No me he leído la entrevista entera, pero al menos en este párrafo parece que no le echa la culpa a nadie, cosa rara...


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Mar 2022)

Otra que dice que las mujeres han conquistado derechos como porque en el pasado las mujeres no podían abric cuentas en el banco...nació en el 75 y con la constitución del 78 ya podían, tenía tres años seguro que luchó muchísimo por sus derechos. Tampoco se podía votar antes del 78 y no importaba si menstruabas cada 28 días o no


----------



## skinnyemail (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Si el Doctor Puga pudo , los demás también


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, si no se apellidara Velasco igual como actriz solo llega hacer porno


----------



## ahondador (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



La fertilidad en una mujer es una ventana que se abre durante un período relativamente corto de su vida. Si no pilla el tren, tampoco hay ventana


----------



## River in the street (30 Mar 2022)

*ente*

*Muere la periodista y actriz Celia Sánchez a los 50 años*


Compañeros y el presidente de la Junta de Castilla y León en funciones, Alfonso Fernández Mañueco, conmocionados.


20MINUTOS 
NOTICIA30.03.2022 - 07:20h





Celia Sánchez.CYLTV


La periodista y actriz salmantina *Celia Sánchez falleció este martes a los 50 años*. El cuerpo de Celia, que actualmente trabajaba como redactora de *informativos en Castilla y León TV*, fue encontrado sin vida en su domicilio de Valladolid, donde residía desde hacía unos meses.


Al parecer, *el fallecimiento se produjo por causas naturales*. Fueron sus compañeros de trabajo de Castilla y León Televisión los que, alertados por su ausencia en el trabajo, avisaron a los servicios de emergencia, que la encontraron muerta en su domicilio, donde vivía sola con sus dos gatos.







Muere de cáncer la hermana mayor de Cristina Saavedra, presentadora de 'laSexta noticias'
Celia nació en julio de 1972 y estudió en las Salesianas de Salamanca. *Trabajó en diferentes medios de comunicación*: _El Adelanto de Salamanca_, _El Día de Salamanca_ y otros medios televisivos en Madrid.
*Apasionada por el teatro*, actuó en distintas compañías y representó varias obras por ciudades de la Comunidad


----------



## XXavier (30 Mar 2022)

Estará feo, pero es la estrategia óptima, desde el punto de vista que importa para la especie, el evolutivo-adaptativo...


----------



## Volkova (30 Mar 2022)

Me ha caído bien


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

Sí, claro, claro. ¿Usted de qué época es?
Normalmente las mujeres quieren vivir con el hombre con el que desean tener hijos. No es normal eso de embarazarse de uno y vivir con otro.
No sé de dónde lo saca. Pero aparte del status y la belleza, en un hombre se valora su capacidad de proporcionar estabilidad emocional a la pareja y a la prole.
Por cierto, muy "bien" lo de "imbalances". Ha quedado más que bien.


----------



## hijodeputin (30 Mar 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> *ente*
> 
> *Muere la periodista y actriz Celia Sánchez a los 50 años*
> 
> ...



Hace unos meses lo comentaban Cesar Vidal y Centeno, pero de los USA, no de españa. La cantidad de gente mayor de 50 que se suicidaba, no tenian familia y tampoco parece que encontraban motivos para vivir. A mi me quedan unos años para llegar ahi, pero yo imagino que vivir los últimos 30 años de vida sólo y habiendo eprdido todo lo que una vez tuviste en vida, me refiero a gente, tiene que ser muy pero que muy jodido. Desde cierto punto de vista es una decisión lógica.


----------



## ironpipo (30 Mar 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Ahora caigo en la cuenta que esta presentaba junto a Kira Miró y otros dos tipos un programa en Cuatro cuando empezaron las emisiones, Cuatrosfera o algo así se llamaba.
> 
> Kira Miró tampoco lleva camino de tener descendencia, por cierto en su etapa chortina presentaba junto a Cristian Gálvez en A3 Desesperado Club Social (que se ha divorciado de Almudena Cid sin haber tenido prole).
> 
> Que la gente del montón no tenga hijos, es una cosa, pero llama la atención todo el famoseo que hay sin descendencia después de haber tenido buena situación económica, laboral y de vida social desde muy jóvenes ...



Ellas por moverse en un ambiente elitista, van en busca solo de lo más mejor de lo mejor, el alfota supremo por encima de todos, despreciando asi cientos con los que podrían crear un hogar pero al no ser top quedan descartados, y al final pasa que se hacen viejas y no hay alfotas top para todas.

Ellos, aprovechan su entornito y su posición para follarse toda la que se les acerca, pero evitando lazos muy fuertes ya que desde su privilegio tienen mas que claro que todas son putas y que siendo estrellitas , pretendientas nunca les van a faltar


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

Que se lo digan a los de los geriátricos, que ligan más que nadie.


----------



## El gostoso (30 Mar 2022)

47 castañas tiene la nena?


----------



## coronavirus2020 (30 Mar 2022)

Perdida de tiempo parir si no eres Kate Middleton o algo así por el estilo. Todo lo que pares morirá, quizás hasta antes que tú.

Va a limpiar culos su puta madre.

A los pobres los convencen que reproducirse es el ápice de ser humano, los tontos no se enteran de que la elite necesita sus esclavos. Para los ricos sí tiene sentido reproducirse, porque ellos pueden pagar para que otros pierdan el tiempo cuidando a sus hijos.

Para los demás, menudo scam, sentimentalismo baratito.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Estará feo, pero es la estrategia óptima, desde el punto de vista que importa para la especie, el evolutivo-adaptativo...



¿Pero vosotros veis a las de 20 y 30 deseando irse a vivir con uno de 50 o 60? ¿En serio?
¿Dónde?


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

coronavirus2020 dijo:


> Perdida de tiempo parir si no eres Kate Middleton o algo así por el estilo. Todo lo que pares morirá, quizás hasta antes que tú.
> 
> Va a limpiar culos su puta madre.



Y con los tiempos que corren, ni te cuento.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (30 Mar 2022)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> paren las rotativas, deshagan todos los libros y tratados de reproducción y obstetricia, que el conocimiento anecdótico del florero @Alcazar tiene más valor que cualquier estudio o evidencia científica que demuestre que a partir de los 35 años el riesgo de complicaciones para el niño y la madre se multiplica exponencialmente. como siempre, burbuja nadando contracorriente "porque ezo lo he vizto yo y puuuuuuunnnnnnnnnto".



Pero bueno macho , tu aun no te has enterado que aqui en burbuja el forero medio da mas credibilidad a lo que le haya pasado/contado su cuñao que a miles y miles de estudios médicos /científicos realizados por miles de médicos sobre millones de pacientes en cientos de paises sobre el mismo particular que el informado por su cuñao?????

Si ellos creen que el azucar mata , pues mata y punto. Las vacunas matan y punto. Los iluminatis matan y punto. Y los rojos o los fachas (uno de los dos) son los mas malos malísimos y punto. Que me lo ha dicho mi....

Como se te ocurre alma cándida intentar comparar ambas informaciones.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Mar 2022)

Eres feo, canijo, calvo e impotente.
Nadie te quiere ni te querrá jamás. 

*JÓDETE. *


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Mar 2022)

Es MENTIRA eso de que "siempre he querido ser madre" ya que si fuese cierto lo habría sido en la veintena. Ésta lo que pasa es que ha visto lo que ha perdido porque tendrá amigas que son madres, y ahora le ha dado por decir que siempre quiso serlo, pero no, en verdad nunca quiso ser madre, y por tanto está bien que no tenga descendencia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Es que encima como actriz es mediocre pero como es familia de conchita


----------



## El gostoso (30 Mar 2022)

Por mi parte, que se joda, selección natural. El futuro será islmista o no será.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (30 Mar 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Otra que dice que las mujeres han conquistado derechos como porque en el pasado las mujeres no podían abric cuentas en el banco...nació en el 75 y con la constitución del 78 ya podían, tenía tres años seguro que luchó muchísimo por sus derechos. Tampoco se podía votar antes del 78 y no importaba si menstruabas cada 28 días o no



Mi madre abrió una cuenta de ahorros y Franco todavía gozaba de buena salud. Ese cuento a otros.


----------



## Ther Kai (30 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia cómo sus conflictos internos los proyecta en el exterior e intenta buscar alguna justificación en el exterior y que encima estos sentimientos luego lo generalice al conjunto de la población


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Mar 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Mi madre abrió una cuenta de ahorros y Franco todavía gozaba de buena salud. Ese cuento a otros.



Me alegro que me confirme eso, siempre sospeche que era falso

Mi mensaje iba por otro lado

Pero parece ser que no podían abrir uan cuenta sin el permiso del marido


----------



## rsaca (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



"no deberia depender solamente"?. Escribe usted como una mujer. Que se pase el arroz es una cuestión biologica y por supuesto que depende solo de eso gracias a Dios.

Lo que deberían de hacer las mujeres es obrar en consecuencia, y no actuar como seres eternamente inmaduros.


----------



## El gostoso (30 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> "no deberia depender solamente"?. Escribe usted como una mujer. Que se pase el arroz es una cuestión biologica y por supuesto que depende solo de eso gracias a Dios.
> 
> *Lo que deberían de hacer las mujeres es obrar en consecuencia, y no actuar como seres eternamente inmaduros*.



No lo verán tus ojos.


----------



## JKL-2 (30 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero vosotros veis a las de 20 y 30 deseando irse a vivir con uno de 50 o 60? ¿En serio?
> ¿Dónde?



Habrá de todo. A bote pronto y sin salir del mundillo televisivo de presentadoras me acuerdo de Elena S. Sánchez, pizpi presentadora de TVE con 34 estaba de pareja con un ex-torero de 62 (si siguen ahora, que creo que sí, ella está en 42 bien llevados y el septuagenario)
















Elena Sánchez y Roberto Domínguez muestran su amor en público


La presentadora y el extorero paseaban por las calles de Madrid, de la mano y enamorados.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (30 Mar 2022)

He leído rápido "hemos conquistado _desechos_..." y he pensado: claro, así cómo se va a reproducir.
Pero no, dice "hemos conquistado _derechos_". No sé los que ha conquistado ella, pero ha debido de ser agotador.


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Mi madre abrió una cuenta de ahorros y Franco todavía gozaba de buena salud. Ese cuento a otros.



Por curiosidad.. era soltera entonces no?
A mi me comentó éso un bancario de aquellos tiempos hace poco.
Que si eras soltera te la abrian pero si estabas casada ya no.


----------



## XXavier (30 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Pero vosotros veis a las de 20 y 30 deseando irse a vivir con uno de 50 o 60? ¿En serio?
> ¿Dónde?



Se trata de obtener del vejete los medios económicos necesarios para tener un nido de buena calidad para la descendencia conseguida con el joven, que será más sana y fecunda. Es lo que importa, y lo que regula al final todas las conductas humanas. Como toda comunidad tiene ciertas normas culturales necesarias para mantener su cohesión, los comportamientos 'irregulares' se cubren con el disimulo necesario...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Por curiosidad.. era soltera entonces no?
> A mi me comentó éso un bancario de aquellos tiempos hace poco.
> Que si eras soltera te la abrian pero si estabas casada ya no.



Si, soltera.

Y sabiendo lo mala bichas y lagartas que son, me parece bien que las casadas no pudiesen abrir una cuenta sin el conocimiento de marido. Porque ya sabes donde se iría el dinero de la familia.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Mar 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Desde siempre se han tenido con madres de más de 35 y 40 y tantos (y padres que perfectamente podían tener 50 o más) (lo que pasa es que tradicionalmente eran "los hermanos pequeños" porque se habían tenido más anteriormente).
> 
> Actualmente y desde hace tiempo ya, las prioridades han cambiado, y en el tiempo que una mujer (que es el factor más determinante para la planificación familiar en la pareja) estaba con pareja estable, embarazada, dando a luz o criando, ahora está estudiando, trabajando, opositando, viajando, con el empoderamiento y tal.



me encanta el rollo ese de ... LOS TIEMPOS HAN CAMBIADO 

para justificar la INGENIERIA SOCIAL para extinguir a los blancos en EUROPA

esta guay


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Mar 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Pues no se que le ves de desquiciada, explica de forma muy correcta, sin aspavientos ni exceso de emotividad una limitación que tiene y eso que es una cosa que le pone muy triste.
> 
> Y es una lástima , conozco el sentimiento de querer tener hijos y no poder y para mi fue un alivio tremendo el poder tener descendencia.



Al contrario. Es justo el exceso de aspavientos y de emotividad lo que me avisa. Y su mirada lo que la traiciona.

Esa mujer está tremendamente frustrada. Y está lejos del equilibrio. Cuando le llegue la menopausia, lo va a pasar muy duro.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Mar 2022)

Ther Kai dijo:


> Me hace gracia cómo sus conflictos internos los proyecta en el exterior e intenta buscar alguna justificación en el exterior y que encima estos sentimientos luego lo generalice al conjunto de la población



PROGRESISMO se llama.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Mientras haya lefa hay alegría.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A mi me gusta el arroz pasado, lo que sobra, frío para cenar una delicia.
> A mi se me queman las lentejas.
> En serio alguien hoy día sería tan egoista e irresponsable para traer un hijo al mundo?



Es lo suyo. O dentro de poco lo lamentarás bastante y será otro fracaso vital que añadir a la cuenta.

De todas maneras, si quieres que te llene de lefa mañaca superpreñadora, házmelo saber antes de que se te queme el horno.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> PROGRESISMO se llama.



Es un progreso constante hacia la muerte y la extinción.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Mar 2022)

Está historia lo oigo cada poco tiempo entre las amigas de mi mujer, las más jóvenes unos 33, la mayor unos 40.

Atrás dejaron tirados a tipos estupendos, alguna literalmente antes de una boda porque "quería vivir la vida intensamente unos años más".

Casi todos esos ex hoy tienen pareja sólida en estos tiempos, y en muchos de ellos hijos.

En alguna ocasión mi mujer ha tenido que acostar en nuestra casa a alguna borracha que nos venía a llorar sus penas.
A otra, muy medicada, hemos decidido que lo mejor es que no la invite a casa, porque los niños la miran y le tienen (con razón) miedo y desconfianza.

En el fondo la protagonista de la noticia decidió no ser una mujer, y ser un producto más de los que nos vende el marketing, y proyectan en la planificación de la ingeniería social.

Que no se queje, hoy hay seres aún más descarriados, muchos con graves indefiniciones como personas, género, sexo, valores... carne de autodestrucción.




KUTRONIO dijo:


> Me alegro que me confirme eso, siempre sospeche que era falso
> 
> Mi mensaje iba por otro lado
> 
> Pero parece ser que no podían abrir uan cuenta sin el permiso del marido



Mi abuelo, ahora nonagenario, trabajaba en la gestión administrativa de una empresa y llevó a cabo la banquerización de toda la empresa, nóminas también, y Franco gozaba de buena salud, y lo que los bancos pedían para abrir la cuenta era una carta de la empresa (que era la que trabajaba con el banco).

La misma carta que daba la empresa a hombres y mujeres, que era lo que demandaba el banco para abrir la cuenta.


----------



## qbit (30 Mar 2022)

Ahora que piense un poco más y vea que la han hecho perder el tiempo y que el objetivo era exterminar la raza blanca, y que lo relacione con el feminismo que tiene el mismo objetivo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Se trata de obtener del vejete los medios económicos necesarios para tener un nido de buena calidad para la descendencia conseguida con el joven, que será más sana y fecunda. Es lo que importa, y lo que regula al final todas las conductas humanas. Como toda comunidad tiene ciertas normas culturales necesarias para mantener su cohesión, los comportamientos 'irregulares' se cubren con el disimulo necesario...



Esas son elucubraciones tuyas. Y, bueno, el papel lo aguanta todo. La realidad es, sin embargo, que los miembros de las parejas humanas tienen edades similares.


----------



## arangul00 (30 Mar 2022)

sublime lumet ,minuto 33,30-34


----------



## klingsor (30 Mar 2022)

Imbécilas presumiendo de derechos conseguidos hace 50 años por sus madrebuelas. 

Y quejándose de ello.

K.


----------



## keler (30 Mar 2022)

Siempre ha sido una chica que me ha caido bien. Me hace gracia esas gilipolleces antinatura de los nuevos treinta. Con cuarenta años es una aberración tener hijos y un acto de irresponsabilidad y egoísmo supino. No es igual que antaño, que de vez en cuando veias señoras a esa edad preñadas pero con familias numerosas. Y siempre se ha visto como algo excepcional. Si hace buenas lentejas y garbanzos yo mismo la preñaría alma y pecho.


----------



## Discordante (30 Mar 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.
> 
> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



Puedes parir, el cuerpo de la mujer permite gestar un bebe hasta muy avanzada edad, pero las posibilidades de tener un hijo propio (incluso con ayudas y tratamientos) se reducen drasticamente hacia los ultimos años de la treintena y la mayoria de las mujeres con 40 años ya son infertiles.

Y esto es un drama que estan viviendo muchas mujeres a las que nunca les dijeron la verdad y los mismos que les llevan vendiendo la moto de que los 40 son los nuevos 30 y que la mujer tiene que perseguir sus sueños y dejar para mas tarde la maternidad les han engañado y causado un daño que nunca podran reparar.

Y lo peor es que siguen haciendolo. Las verdades sobre el tema (que para los 40 ya son infertiles y la alimentacion, falta de vitamina d y estilo de vida les reduce la ventana biologica lustros) con la boca pequeña, de pasada y con multitud de relleno mientras el otro mensaje se lanza por todos los medios.

Otra maravilla de que el estado controle la educacion y la informacion.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esas son elucubraciones tuyas. Y, bueno, el papel lo aguanta todo. La realidad es, sin embargo, que los miembros de las parejas humanas tienen edades similares.



Eso de tener edades similares en las parejas es reciente en las sociedades, y especialmente las occidentales, y es una consecuencia de la generalización del adoctrinamiento obligatorio... digo, la escolarización obligatoria.

Antes de esos procesos sociales, al inicio del siglo XX, las diferencias de edades entre las parejas era notable, y no sólo en las sociedades rurales.


----------



## lucky starr (30 Mar 2022)

Me parece una chica muy simpática y muy guapa.

Espero que tenga suerte, se quede embarazada y salga todo bien.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Valiente. Y realista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso o tener buenos genes y una mujer 7 años más joven. 

En mi caso, cuando tuve a mi hijo, yo tenía 36 y mi mujer 29. Y 6 años después, soy o parezco el padre más joven de la clase del niño. Todos los demás o son o parecen muy viegos derroidos.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Al contrario. Es justo el exceso de aspavientos y de emotividad lo que me avisa. Y su mirada lo que la traiciona.
> 
> Esa mujer está tremendamente frustrada. Y está lejos del equilibrio. Cuando le llegue la menopausia, lo va a pasar muy duro.



sí que lo está. Hay momentos que parece que vaya a arrancar a llorar.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



Si te crees que los 40 son los nuevos 30 no es por culpa del sistema es que eres retrasada.
Si siempre quiso ser madre pues que hubiera espabilado...joder voy con 39 tacos al médico y ohhh chorpesa que tengo el coño seco que me ha engañar el sistema.
Resumiendo tengo 40 tacos ya no me llaman para hacer películas, ni para fiestas ni tengo ya a la Legión de pagafantas detrás y me aburro e n casa y con 40 se me antoja tener hijos.....pues jodete


----------



## XXavier (30 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esas son elucubraciones tuyas. Y, bueno, el papel lo aguanta todo. La realidad es, sin embargo, que los miembros de las parejas humanas tienen edades similares.



Y eso es lo más conveniente, pero no es inhabitual que haya un desequilibrio de edad, y que ello conduzca a una relación extramatrimonial, adulterina, por parte de la mujer, que busca, inconscientemente, y a pesar del riesgo que asume con su conducta, una descendencia de mejor calidad genética. Por eso, en en bastantes ocasiones, el padre real y el legal no es el mismo. Y no porque la madre sea una puta, sino que es una hembra humana más sometida a las pulsiones de la especie, que modulan su conducta, en particular su conducta sexual, hasta extremos insólitos.

De esto saben mucho los que hacen análisis de ADN de familias, y también han sabido siempre mucho los párrocos-confesores...

Yo he conocido de bastante cerca a tres hermanas de una familia de Madrid cuya abuela no era la abuela 'auténtica', porque esa señora se resistía al coito con el marido, y el papel de abuela verdadera terminó siendo realmente realmente para una india mapuche del servicio de la casa. El resultado salió bueno. Las dos nietas mayores salieron muy inteligentes, e hicieron carreras profesionales fecundas, una de ellas llegando a ser cargo nacional de UGT de la enseñanza. La nieta pequeña, que salió guapísima, se hizo ingeniera de minas y se casó muy bien, con otro ingeniero de familia adinerada.. Vive hoy, ya jubilada, en Madrid, en muy buenas condiciones económicas...

Demasiado he soltado... Espero que las 'chicas' (hoy ya muy 'mayorcitas')... no me identifiquen...

La 'abuela verdadera' se vio desechada poco después del destete. Y perdió el contacto con su hija, que retomó el contacto con la 'abuela legal', con la que pasó a vivir...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Si un hombre es feo y bajito nunca tuvo arroz ni con 20 ni con 40....son realidades aparte....el 70% de los tíos son descartados desde los 16 y si no acaban muy quemados aspirará a un Forest Gump si con una Manuela Velasco de barrio.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



Primero, es valiente por decirlo, como ya habéis dicho.

Segundo, culpa al trabajo de forma directa cuando dice que le dijeron que por culpa del estrés tenía hipotiroidismo y no sé qué más que le impedía quedarse embarazada.

Vamos, que el Sistema actual mata. Al menos la fertilidad, de las mujeres pero también de los hombres.


----------



## JoTaladro (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Y de esas mujeres que abortan a los 27, y luego se encuentran con el arroz pasado a los 40.
> Éso debe ser aun más jodido para la cabeza.



Uf me he acordado de esta escultura


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Primero, es valiente por decirlo, como ya habéis dicho.
> 
> Segundo, culpa al trabajo de forma directa cuando dice que le dijeron que por culpa del estrés tenía hipotiroidismo y no sé qué más que le impedía quedarse embarazada.
> 
> Vamos, que el Sistema actual mata. Al menos la fertilidad, de las mujeres pero también de los hombres.



Bingo.

Cuanto daño ha hecho a la etnia caucásica la "liberacion" de la mujer...
Prueba de ellos es que vamos a desaparecer y la moraima, que tiene esclavizada a la mujer, nos arrasará.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (30 Mar 2022)

Atención a lo que dice la adolescente tardía con 46 tacos….. “la fecundación in vitro es una opción encima de la mesa”

Supongo que se tomará 5 años más para decidirse o no. Hay tiempo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (30 Mar 2022)

Pues esta cerda la engrumaba bien a gusto puta


----------



## Barruno (30 Mar 2022)

JoTaladro dijo:


> Uf me he acordado de esta escultura



Conozco, conozco tias así.
Y siempre se preguntan como habria sido el chaval o la chavala.
Y eso aunqie luego tengan hijos ehh
Es que no es normal joder. Para nada normal.
Estoy hablando se tias abortando con 30 tacos, por ejemplo.
Demencial.


----------



## Rovusthiano (30 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.


----------



## Angel03 (30 Mar 2022)

No me he leído las 11 páginas porque sois un coñazo.
No se si se ha comentado el momento en el que dice: "intenté quedarme embarazada de forma natural y no me quedaba,no me quedaba, no me quedaba..."
Esa frase resume los litros de grumo que le han lefado para nada y oye, me nutre.


----------



## grom (30 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



En vez de intentar justificarse con "soy una victima del feminismo", repite los mantras aprendidos. 

Son irrecuperables, por mucho que sufran, por muchas hostias que les de la vida, llevan la basura feminista grabada a fuego.

Que les den mucho por culo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Mar 2022)

Lo que no se le ha pasado es la mirada de los 100000 hijos de san luis con sus respectivos falos


----------



## lagintoinc (30 Mar 2022)

Pues muy buena esta mujer reconociendo una obviedad que se empeñan en disfrazar y ocultar.


----------



## stuka (30 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto...




PERO EL PLAN KALERGI ES UNA CONSPIRACIÓN. Que me lo ha dicho Risto.


----------



## usuario baneado (30 Mar 2022)

Pues que prohiban envejecer. Ya salvamos las pensiones.


----------



## Critikalspanish (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## RRMartinez (30 Mar 2022)

47 castañas, no se le ha pasado el arroz... tiene el útero socarrat


----------



## Espeluznao (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Pero hombre... si Papuchi tuvo hasta un hijo póstumo! El tío de Chabeli es *décadas *más joven que ella.

" Julio Iglesias Puga, conocido en los medios de comunicación como "*Papuchi*", pasó a la historia, además de por ser el padre de Julio Iglesias, por haber sido padre a título *póstumo*. Su viuda, Ronna Keitt, quedó embarazada de su segundo *hijo* con *Papuchi*, quien contaba en ese momento con 90 años de edad. "


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (31 Mar 2022)

Lastima. Siempre me pareció una monada, pero se dejó lavar el cerebro como la mayoría. Las gen x ya están perdidas, y ya están empezando a echarse a perder las milenials.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



La estúpida estaba haciendo una vida de hombre en vez de una de mujer.

La vida de mujer es ser esposa, ama de hogar y madre, para procurar un hogar para ella, su marido y su familia.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Mar 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Lastima. Siempre me pareció una monada, pero se dejó lavar el cerebro como la mayoría. Las gen x ya están perdidas, y ya están empezando a echarse a perder las milenials.



Uy, si fuera las millenials sólo, las centenials también, salen completamente destruidas mentalmente.
Las dos generaciones de tontonials han hecho buenas a las gen-Xeras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

SI QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA, SÓLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE. 


De la misma manera que Rusia está atacando a Ucrania desvelándose por fin como estado enemigo y criminal , España también está siendo atacada desde hace décadas pero a saber quién es el enemigo , lo que está claro es que los políticos trabajan para él. 

Las bombas de ingeniería social son mucho más eficientes que las bombas nucleares pues su alcance es a la totalidad de la población .

*Todas las mujeres españolas de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en pocos años sin haber tenido hijos* y el plan Kalergi habrá finalizado con éxito mucho antes de lo esperado .
Quedará un país que nuestros antepasados construyeron generación tras generación, para los nuevos pobladores sin necesidad de un ejército invasor destruyéndolo todo. 
*
EL FEMINISMO, que es un engañabobas ,* les hace creer que son eternas adolescentes ocultándoles que no sólo cambia el cuerpo sino la mente .

Por otra parte* la bomba gay* , consiste en hacer creer a toda la población , que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo hasta que te aburres y luego buscar otra proveedora de dopamina , en vez de formar una unidad reproductiva como hicieron nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos .
La bomba gay induce a toda la población a comportarse como los gays que son el modelo a seguir : sexo promiscuo y estéril.
Lo mismo es una vagina que un ano si en ninguno de los casos se produce gestación .



*Etiopía tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco y ahora son 120 millones* ! y eso que pasan hambre y están en guerra . Japón un país más pequeño que España, todo montañoso , islas de mierda , sin recursos naturales , terremotos y Tsunamis, son 130 millones de habitantes y eso que perdieron la guerra !


Algo pasa en España, Los enemigos que nos gobiernan nos quieren destruir a través de las leyes delirantes y la ingeniería social.

De los 45 millones que dícese que hay , la mitad son extranjeros y no me refiero a los catalanes y los vascos que se consideran como tales , sino a gente llegados de otros países pero que cuelan como autóctonos. las cifras oficiales mienten , lo que no mienten son tus ojos cuando sales a la calle.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La estúpida estaba haciendo una vida de hombre en vez de una de mujer.
> 
> La vida de mujer es ser esposa, ama de hogar y madre, para procurar un hogar para ella, su marido y su familia.



Para ser más precisos , la vida de un eunuco.


----------



## Murray's (31 Mar 2022)

Ya es una viejuna de 47 tacos, joven no es desde luego


----------



## fachacine (31 Mar 2022)

Lo siento pero su arrepentimiento y su lucidez sobrevenida llega tarde. Cada vez que desde el rojerío se humilla a la familia tradicional, cada vez que con el Genaro se machaca a los hombres judicialmente haciendo que se nos vayan las ganas de emparejarnos, cada una de esas veces ¿recordáis a esta tía o a muchas de su edad hacer algo o decir algo protestando para defender a los hombres, para defender a la familia tradicional, para defender el fomento de la natalidad? No han dicho nunca nada, y ahora me vienen con autocrítica, a estas alturas, como si tuviéramos una vida de reserva...

Anda y que les den por el culo.


----------



## Decipher (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Mar 2022)

A cascarla, corcholis.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



A los hombres no se les pasa el arroz, me oíste?, a los hombres no se les pasa el arroz!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



Tiene mucho más que ver con la experiencia de cada uno. Algunos a los 40 ya pasamos de las mujeres pa siempre y desde luego no tenemos ganas ya de cambiar pañales ni de tener un hijo adolescente a los 60 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Valiente. Y realista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasto, pero al final todo eso depende de las mujeres. Que ellas en su momento de esplendor te elijan a ti y decidan ser madres y tener un proyecto contigo. Y con las mujeres actuales eso no es posible.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Pero lo hace cuando ya es consciente de su fracaso. Pocas mujeres aprenderán algo de sus palabras.


----------



## BeKinGo (31 Mar 2022)

Una mujer valiente diciendo la verdad, y aun se oyen ladridos de chiuaua.
La mayoria de mujeres tiene la cabeza llena de tonterias, pero los hombres no van a la zaga.
Quien va a querer de pareja a un llorón que no respeta la verdad en la cara y no se mira al espejo?


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tener un hijo adolescente con 60 tacos es una aberracion seas hombre o mujer.



Dejado de decir chorradas, en las familias numerosas es de necesitas que los hijos menores tengan a sus padres ya mayores para cuando tengan quince años.

Ambos, o acaso la menopausia llega a los 25 años. Otra cosa es ponerse a tener hijos después se los 65 años.


----------



## Play_91 (31 Mar 2022)

Pobres chiquillas, son guapitas y acaban empotrándose contra el muro.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Supremacía (31 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> En vez de intentar justificarse con "soy una victima del feminismo", repite los mantras aprendidos.
> 
> Son irrecuperables, por mucho que sufran, por muchas hostias que les de la vida, llevan la basura feminista grabada a fuego.
> 
> Que les den mucho por culo.



No es una víctima, es un peón del feminismo, un esbirro.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



¿Confesión? ¿Te refieres a reconocer UN HECHO BÁSICO que podría ver hasta un chimpancé?

Ah vale que no llega al grado de delirio que el resto. Esta al menos no se cree Napoleón. 

Menudo consuelo.

Pero eso sí la letanía feminista, la chorrada de la cuenta en el banco etc... etc.... te la suelta sin respirar o cambiar una coma.

Anda y que se vaya a tomar por culo y todos los que le ríen la gracia. A ver si ahora le voy a tener que dar gracias al perro por no cagárseme en la cama. No te jode.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Mar 2022)

lagintoinc dijo:


> Pues muy buena esta mujer reconociendo una obviedad que se empeñan en disfrazar y ocultar.



Error.
Esto es LA BURLA PÚBLICA a todas las gen-Xeras estérilizadas en vida.

Uyyyy wapissss, que se os pasó el "arros", os mentimossss, jijijijijijiji.

Ale, gatos, orfidales, tranquimazines de esos, MUCHO AZÚCAR, y llintonises.
Y satisfaieres para todas.
Y escapaditas.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (31 Mar 2022)

Pues es triste. 

No entiendo a los que os alegraisde esto.. a su hijo lo sustituirá un moronegro 70IQ.. ya me diréis que preferis..


----------



## ashe (31 Mar 2022)

Los vientres de alquiler al final salvarán la nación (en caso de legalizarlo) mientras las mujeres que no han tenido hijos por empoderamiento y demás deberían ser tratadas como gente de tercera


----------



## Saluter (31 Mar 2022)

¿Solo se les pasa el arroz a las mujeres?
¿No hay mujeres en este foro?
Parece un foro solo para hombres rencorosos.


----------



## danilovix (31 Mar 2022)

"A los hombres tambien se os pasa el arroz, ñiñi ñiñi"









Un hombre de 90 años acaba de tener su vigésimo primer hijo


La historia de este granjero echa por tierra cualquier mito sexual. Sólo él en el mundo, que se sepa, puede decir que ha sido padre 21 veces y que ...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (31 Mar 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Solo se les pasa el arroz a las mujeres?
> ¿No hay mujeres en este foro?
> Parece un foro solo para hombres rencorosos.



Un hombre con 60 años puede tener un hijo. Una mujer con 60 años (o con 50) no.


----------



## Black War Greymon (31 Mar 2022)

Las mujeres se han convertido en los hombres con los que desearían casarse


----------



## Il Corvo (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que sí tenía muy claro tener hijos desde que era muy joven, por qué no lo hizo antes? No sabía que a más edad más difícil?


----------



## Black War Greymon (31 Mar 2022)

Vayan saliendo


----------



## Black War Greymon (31 Mar 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> hay, a la vuelta de la esquina, una generación perdida de mujeres(sobre todo) y hombres, en españa. Reclamaciones por daños y perjuicios al régimen del 78 y a sus medios, era lo que pretendian y creo que lo han conseguido sin el menor asomo de duda.



En 5 o 6 años empezaremos a ver los resultados...


----------



## XXavier (31 Mar 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> En 5 o 6 años empezaremos a ver los resultados...



El envejecimiento de la población se está solucionando con la llegada creciente de estos negros vigorosos...


----------



## Euron G. (31 Mar 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50



Es increíble la cantidad de gilipollas y tarados que hay por este foro, fiel reflejo de la sociedad.


----------



## Ponix (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



No al mismo nivel.


----------



## chemarin (31 Mar 2022)

Esta mujer solo está verbalizando lo que en pocas décadas se sabrá de modo generalizado: Occidente es un pudridero que se ha autodestruido, entre otras cosas, por muchísimas mentiras contrarias a la Naturaleza, esta mujer solo relata una de ellas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Mar 2022)

Yo me ofrezco a darle unos cuantos intentos. Sano. No vac.


----------



## Don Redondón (31 Mar 2022)

Tierra yerma


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> PUES YO LA PREÑO GOSTOSAMENTE




Pero es que ya no preña.

¿Se ha pasado ya @ATARAXIO por aquí?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Ustec es de mi misma opinión.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 Mar 2022)

Pues esta chica me parece loable lo que dice, y un mea culpa...no pide más ayudas a las mujeres cuando tienen 20.

Es más, ESE ASPECTO DE ANIÑADA le ha perjudicado porque le han visto joven y se ha visto a si misma joven cuando ya tenía más de 35.

Para una tipa que no sale diciendo gilipolleces no la voy a criticar.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues esta chica me parece loable lo que dice, y un mea culpa...no pide más ayudas a las mujeres cuando tienen 20.
> 
> Es más, ESE ASPECTO DE ANIÑADA le ha perjudicado porque le han visto joven y se ha visto a si misma joven cuando ya tenía más de 35.
> 
> Para una tipa que no sale diciendo gilipolleces no la voy a criticar.



Sois los tontos perfectos. Ese rostro aniñado, es la pasarela del mal. El futuro será mahometano o no será.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 Mar 2022)

Seguro que mientras se tiraba a productores y directores no pensaba igual.


----------



## SilviuOG (31 Mar 2022)

Siempre quedará Ucrania para encargar un hijo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Mar 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Seguro que mientras se tiraba a productores y directores no pensaba igual.



Ahora están baratitos.


----------



## luarca (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



Déjelo, aquí se dirige usted a primates unineuronales que piensan que las mujeres solo valen en función de su edad y de su belleza, en caso contrario son desechables, no dejan de ser un mero objeto, luego vienen los lloros por el auge de un feminismo atroz, que no es más que un hembrismo exacerbado, son combustible para ello. En fin huyo de los/as/es Irenos de turno, pero si usase este foro como ejemplo de masculinidad, creo que me haria ferviente defensora de la castración publica sin anestesia. Siempre quedan reductos de paz como usted. Un saludo.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Los hombres podemos concebir a los 50?
> 
> Muchos, no. Te lo digo porque en mi entorno próximo conocí a dos que se casaron, uno con una mujer 10 años más joven y otro con una mujer 20 años más joven, y ninguno de esos matrimonios tuvo hijos cuando ELLOS se acercaban a los 40 o 40 y pocos.
> El primer matrimonio, formado por una mujer de 19 años y un señor de 39, tuvo dos hijos. Uno cuando ella tenía 20 años, y otro cuando ella tenía unos 22 o 23. Él ya tenía 43. No tuvieron más y eso que sí lo deseaban.
> ...



Ya saltó la manginaza locaza. El hombre no puede concebir a los 50 porque la mangina conoce dos casos.

¿No es risible y abofeteable este sujeto?

   

Y si la dejáis discutir berreará y llorará y al final llegará a la conclusión de que el hombre pierde la fertilidad a los 20 años y la mujer la mantiene toda la vida.

Valiente mamarracha.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

luarca dijo:


> Déjelo, aquí se dirige usted a primates unineuronales que piensan que las mujeres solo valen en función de su edad y de su belleza, en caso contrario son desechables, no dejan de ser un mero objeto, luego vienen los lloros por el auge de un feminismo atroz, que no es más que un hembrismo exacerbado, son combustible para ello. En fin huyo de los/as/es Irenos de turno, pero si usase este foro como ejemplo de masculinidad, creo que me haria ferviente defensora de la castración publica sin anestesia. Siempre quedan reductos de paz como usted. Un saludo.



Al cabrón de tu padre si que lo teníamos que haber capao 10 meses antes de que tu nacieras, me cago en Dios.


----------



## Avulense64 (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Aunque biológicamente podemos hasta más tarde hay que tener mucha energía para criar un hijo, es un desgaste tremendo, no solo los primeros años, también hasta que son adolescentes...tu hijo con 16 años y tú con 60 es una barbaridad, así que no todo es biología en esta vida, y aunque tu mujer sea más joven, hay una edad para todo, para mujeres y para hombres.


----------



## Artorias (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



¿A que cuestiones deberia referirse entonces?.

Porque conozco casos de padres de menos de 30, obesos, fisicamente hechos una mierda que no son capaces ni de sacar a sus crios de 5 años a que monten en una minibicicleta porque se asfixian de ir detras de ellos y, por otro lado, conozco abuelos de 65 en forma y de vida activa que son capaces de llevarse al nieto a la montaña y tenerlo varias horas subiendo y bajando por alli.

Creo que el que confunde conceptos eres tu.

Una cosa es la capacidad biologica de tener hijos y otra la capacidad fisica para poder criarlos y cuidarlos adecuadamente.

En el caso de las mujeres, por ejemplo, hay mujeres como la de ese articulo, que con casi 50 años estan en perfecto estado fisico y serian adecuadas para cuidar a un hijo pero que, dada la edad, biologicamente ya no pueden tenerlos, mientras que hay veinteañeras obesas morbidas que no son capaces ni de agacharse para coger a un bebe gateando pero que, biologicamente, pueden parir como conejas y se quedan preñadas solo con mirarlas.

Y no creo que se pueda aplicar lo de "pasarse el arroz" al obeso de mi primer ejemplo o a la morsa del segundo pero si a la tia del articulo del hilo aunque fisicamente este mas capacitada para la crianza que los otros dos.


----------



## luarca (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ya saltó la manginaza locaza. El hombre no puede concebir a los 50 porque la mangina conoce dos casos.
> 
> ¿No es risible y abofeteable este sujeto?
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que la calidad del esperma ha mermado notablemente en los ultimos años, yo no apostaria por la capacidad de fecundar a los 50, cuando apenas podeis a los 20. Y desde luego para alguien con sentido comun, y que perteneciendo a la farandula valiente para hacer esas declaraciones, todo son criticas, arropadas por la frustracion de ser unos hikikomoris pajilleros, en fin, no future y tal...


----------



## The Sentry (31 Mar 2022)

Habla de los 70 como si hubiera Estado ahí luchando por la igualdad, si os fijais nació en el 75, por lo que no luchó una puta mierda. 
Estoy hasta los huevos de esta gente. Si haces en los 70 no viviste los 70,viviste los 80.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

luarca dijo:


> Teniendo encuenta que la calidad del esperma ha mermado notablemente en los ultimos años, yo no apostaria por la capacidad de fecundar a los 50, cuando apenas podeis a los 20. Y desde luego para alguien con sentido comun, y que perteneciendo a la farandula valiente para hacer esas declaraciones, todo son criticas, arropadas por la frustracion de ser unos hikikomoris pajilleros, en fin, no future y tal...



Esta feminazi está como una cabra. 

Aunque tus mentirosas estadísticas feminazis te quieran convencer de lo contrario todos sabemos quienes son realmente fértiles a los 50 y quienes no.

Sois tan tontísimas que compráis cualquier patraña que alimente vuestra vanidad y vuestra envidia.

Ahora, humo de aquí, o te vuelo el papo de una patá, mari-enana.

Así que, te joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Artorias (31 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Valiente. Y realista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, vaya, feminzai cuidagatos frustrada por no poder tener hijos detectada...

Teniendo una esperanza de vida media en España de unos 85 tacos que ira subiendo a cerca de los 90 o incluso mas, segun la empoderada, que un hombre tenga un hijo con 40-45 o incluso 50 y muera cuando su hijo tenga mas de 40 tacos es condenarlo a, copio textualmente, "_que crezca con la absoluta certeza y creencia de que su padre se morirá y como buen nini se quede sólo en el mundo cuando aun no tenga ni hijos ni trabajo_"...

No se tu, pero yo empece a currar con 25 años y, a partir de ese momento, ya era independiente economicamente, vamos, que incluso teniendo un hijo con 55-60 años no lo dejas en esa situacion...

Pero vamos, que entiendo tu mensaje, es solo bilis, envidia y frustacion de saber que cualquier comedoritos del foro va a poder engendrar sin problema hasta los 60 o mas y a ti se te ha pasado el arroz...

Bueno, siempre te quedaran los gatos...


----------



## Autómata (31 Mar 2022)

Me parece muy sensata en la entrevista y es de agradecer toda esa sinceridad, me cae bien, la verdad.

Esta pasando, en los últimos años, y más con el covid que se ha tenido tiempo para mirar al interior y reflexionar, que se evidencia aún más toda la estafa del mercado laboral y de la propaganda NWO , de sacrificar la juventud por el trabajo y OCIO por NADA , por un modelo de vida AGOTADO.
E imaginaros una mujer quemada por el estrés en una oficina, que la de la entrevista no deja de ser una privilegiada. Todo para nada , para no evolucionar, para que te den la patada en tu trabajo cuando vengan mal dadas y ahora para que tus ahorros si es que los tienes, se devaluen, y más que nos faltará por ver.
Es una realidad dura de asumir. Y así te cuentan a veces barbaridades como mujeres de 43 que congelan sus óvulos o de 45 en tratamientos de fertilidad, a la desesperada.


----------



## Avulense64 (31 Mar 2022)

luarca dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la calidad del esperma ha mermado notablemente en los ultimos años, yo no apostaria por la capacidad de fecundar a los 50, cuando apenas podeis a los 20. Y desde luego para alguien con sentido comun, y que perteneciendo a la farandula valiente para hacer esas declaraciones, todo son criticas, arropadas por la frustracion de ser unos hikikomoris pajilleros, en fin, no future y tal...



Ni caso. Pero si aquí los más misóginos son unos pajilleros rabiosos que están en su habitación soltando gilipolleces porque ninguna les mira, si tuvieran que cuidar a un niño media hora acabarían desesperados a los 5 minutos ... y van pontificando sobre la maternidad  ni puto caso.


----------



## omin0na (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Los hombres pueden seguir siendo fertiles siendo ancianos.....
Otra cosa es que debamos serlo....


----------



## Avulense64 (31 Mar 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Me parece muy sensata en la entrevista y es de agradecer toda esa sinceridad, me cae bien, la verdad.
> 
> Esta pasando, en los últimos años, y más con el covid que se ha tenido tiempo para mirar al interior y reflexionar, que se evidencia aún más toda la estafa del mercado laboral y de la propaganda NWO , *de sacrificar la juventud por el trabajo y OCIO por NADA , por un modelo de vida AGOTADO.*
> E imaginaros una mujer quemada por el estrés en una oficina, que la de la entrevista no deja de ser una privilegiada. Todo para nada , para no evolucionar, para que te den la patada en tu trabajo cuando vengan mal dadas y ahora para que tus ahorros si es que los tienes, se devaluen, y más que nos faltará por ver.
> Es una realidad dura de asumir. Y así te cuentan a veces barbaridades como mujeres de 43 que congelan sus óvulos o de 45 en tratamientos de fertilidad, a la desesperada.



Eso se ha hecho también con los hombres. Pero también es cierto que cada vez hay más personas que de verdad no quieren ser padres. El problema es querer serlo y andar posponiéndolo por ocio o por ascender en el trabajo, pero en mi entorno conozco a mucha gente que no han sido padres y bien felices, no quieren y están contentos con su decisión.


----------



## John Connor (31 Mar 2022)

A esta tia la vi yo hace como unos ocho anios por el centro de Madrid y estaba para pedirle matrimonio vestido de almirante delante de la tumba del Generalisimo, entramparse poniendo mercerias y entrar en el gabinete de algun gobierno proceresco.

Ahora no se como estara, pero me transmite buen rollo, la verdad.


----------



## luarca (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Esta feminazi está como una cabra.
> 
> Aunque tus mentirosas estadísticas feminazis te quieran convencer de lo contrario todos sabemos quienes son realmente fértiles a los 50 y quienes no.
> 
> ...



Al menos alguien jode en este paraiso de tontos adeptos al onanismo y doritero. Calmese Van damme que moverse de la silla cuando no hay costumbre puede darle calambres


----------



## Barruno (31 Mar 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Eso se ha hecho también con los hombres. Pero también es cierto que cada vez hay más personas que de verdad no quieren ser padres. El problema es querer serlo y andar posponiéndolo por ocio o por ascender en el trabajo, pero en mi entorno conozco a mucha gente que no han sido padres y bien felices, no quieren y están contentos con su decisión.



Cuando sean viejos ya me contarán.
Y no me vale que es que los hijos te dejan tambien abandonados en la resodencia de amcianos.
El tema de que los hijos no cuidan de los mayores es una extension de todo ésto qie estamos contando. Hay qie inculcarles cada dia de su vida


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

luarca dijo:


> Al menos alguien jode en este paraiso de tontos adeptos al onanismo y doritero. Calmese Van damme que moverse de la silla cuando no hay costumbre puede darle calambres



Otra feminazi de M que tiene una cámara instalada en nuestras alcobas y sabe quien folla y quien se la menea. Quien no folle no tiene razón en nada de lo que dice, pero quien folle es sabio e iluminado.

¿Te das cuenta de tus tonterías?

De verdad, que estás como una puta cabra.

Anda, aféitate el bigote y déjanos en paz.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Ya saltó la manginaza locaza. El hombre no puede concebir a los 50 porque la mangina conoce dos casos.
> 
> ¿No es risible y abofeteable este sujeto?
> 
> ...



Ya se nos ha cabreado el misógino number one del floro porque hemos herido su frágil personalidad, sus complejos son infinitos.
Este sujeto es tan acomplejado que por su bilis lo conoceréis.
Conozco dos casos y conozco la realidad. ¿Tú ves a los señores de 60 años teniendo hijos?
No te creas todo lo que cuenta la prensa rosa. Lo digo por si aún crees o quieres crees en cuentos.


----------



## Avulense64 (31 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Cuando sean viejos ya me contarán.
> Y no me vale que es que los hijos te dejan tambien abandonados en la resodencia de amcianos.
> El tema de que los hijos no cuidan de los mayores es una extension de todo ésto qie estamos contando. Hay qie inculcarles cada dia de su vida



Pues ahí no estoy de acuerdo. Puedes querer mucho a tus padres pero los hijos tienen sus propios hijos, trabajo, puede que no vivan en la misma ciudad ni país, o pueden estar hasta peor de salud que los padres... y hay enfermedades que hacen prácticamente inviable que se pueda cuidar a una persona mayor en casa. Las residencias están llenas de gente con hijos que apenas van a verles, y gente mayor que sigue en sus casas pero con cuidadores externos que les ayudan porque los hijos no quieren o no pueden ir. Un hijo no es garantía de nada para la vejez por muy bien que les hayas educado en el valor de una familia y demás.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ya se nos ha cabreado el misógino number one del floro porque hemos herido su frágil personalidad, sus complejos son infinitos.
> Este sujeto es tan acomplejado que por su bilis lo conoceréis.
> Conozco dos casos y conozco la realidad. ¿Tú ves a los señores de 60 años teniendo hijos?
> No te creas todo lo que cuenta la prensa rosa. Lo digo por si aún crees o quieres crees en cuentos.



Que tonta eres, mangina locaza, o sea que si un hombre de 60 años no tiene hijos por cuestiones sociales es porque biológicamente no puede tenerlos.

Es lo más estúpido que he leído en el foro.

Siguiendo tu razonamiento, entonces si un policía no ha matado nunca a nadie es porque su arma reglamentaria no funciona.

  

Esta mangina descerebrada siempre se supera a sí misma.

No me obligues a explicar de nuevo al foro tus secretitos, y la peculiar relación que mantuviste con tu propia madre, la Trotona Suiza.


----------



## cacho_perro (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Otra feminazi de M que tiene una cámara instalada en nuestras alcobas y sabe quien folla y quien se la menea. Quien no folle no tiene razón en nada de lo que dice, pero quien folle es sabio e iluminado.
> 
> ¿Te das cuenta de tus tonterías?
> 
> ...



La ira te ciega. Lo que quiere decir esa/e forero (que no sé si es tío o tía), es que a veces nuestras malas experiencias, nos juegan malas pasadas, y las emociones interfieren con la razón y con la capacidad de analizar la realidad. Tú has debido pasar por muy malas experiencias, y eso te ha hecho perder la objetividad y la serenidad necesarias para analizar con cierta serenidad y objetividad, la realidad. Tú no hablas, vomitas bilis. Vives en una amargura constante. No eres capaz de debatir sin insultar. No soportas que nada contradiga esos 4 mantras que te torturan.


----------



## aris (31 Mar 2022)

Este es el gran problema de ignorar la biología y la ciencia a la hora de querer vivir, el mejor momento para ser madre es en la década entre los 20 y 30 años. Pero han engañado a las mujeres y les han dicho que para ser empoderaras tienen que hacer exactamente lo mismo que un hombre, es decir, dedicar grandes cantidades de tiempo y esfuerzo a hacer una carrera profesional para ser una mujer empoderada y feliz. Pero claro, luego llegan a los 40, con una carrera laboral espectacular y dicen "quiero ser madre" pero la naturaleza es como es y te dice que no.

La solución entonces pasa por los métodos artificiales, es decir, seguir persistiendo en el error de ir contra la naturaleza hasta llegar a extremos como la maternidad subrogada que consiste básicamente en planificar que una criatura nunca conocerá a su madre y en muchísimos casos nunca conocerá a su padre, porque muchas de estas mujeres están solteras.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Que tonta eres, mangina locaza, o sea que si un hombre de 60 años no tiene hijos por cuestiones sociales es porque biológicamente no puede tenerlos.
> 
> Es lo más estúpido que he leído en el foro.
> 
> ...



La fertilidad de un hombre de 60 años, es como la tuya; porque por ahí debes andar. Es decir, tiende a cero.
Y no son razones exclusivamente sociales las que impiden a un señor de 60 años tener hijos, SON RAZONES BIOLÓGICAS. Los espermatozoides se hacen más lentos y más escasos a partir de los 40 años. LO DICE LA CIENCIA, no lo digo yo.
Relájate y si esto te afecta, pide cita con tu psiquiatra.

Lo de los "secretitos", eso es típico de trallados como tú. No he conocido a nadie tan jamado de la cabeza como tú. Superas a cualquier otro trallado del foro. Das bastante pena.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

aris dijo:


> Este es el gran problema de ignorar la biología y la ciencia a la hora de querer vivir, el mejor momento para ser madre es en la década entre los 20 y 30 años. Pero han engañado a las mujeres y les han dicho que para ser empoderaras tienen que hacer exactamente lo mismo que un hombre, es decir, dedicar grandes cantidades de tiempo y esfuerzo a hacer una carrera profesional para ser una mujer empoderada y feliz. Pero claro, luego llegan a los 40, con una carrera laboral espectacular y dicen "quiero ser madre" pero la naturaleza es como es y te dice que no.
> 
> La solución entonces pasa por los métodos artificiales, es decir, seguir persistiendo en el error de ir contra la naturaleza hasta llegar a extremos como la maternidad subrogada que consiste básicamente en planificar que una criatura nunca conocerá a su madre y en muchísimos casos nunca conocerá a su padre, porque muchas de estas mujeres están solteras.



No te engañes, la mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos es porque nunca ha querido tenerlos.


----------



## afortunada (31 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



Tampoco es así, yo he pasado por embarazos con 20 y pocos y embarazos 10 años después y te digo que el cuerpo no soporta igual un embarazo. Los embarazos de jovencita los pasé como si nada, parí y ni me enteré de postparto, recuperación automática, 10 años después echa polvo todo el embarazo de cansancio y mi cuerpo no se recuperó igual.Dejando a parte que cuánto más mayor más aumentan los riesgos, lo que también hay más controles para "deshacerte" de los que no vienen bien. Pero eso va como va, evidentemente hay padres jóvenes con niños que vienen mal, tal vez porque al ser jóvenes se presupone que todo va a ir bien y no se hacen ciertas pruebas que a embarazadas mayores sí se les hacen.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La ira te ciega. Lo que quiere decir esa/e forero (que no sé si es tío o tía), es que a veces nuestras malas experiencias, nos juegan malas pasadas, y las emociones interfieren con la razón y con la capacidad de analizar la realidad. Tú has debido pasar por muy malas experiencias, y eso te ha hecho perder la objetividad y la serenidad necesarias para analizar con cierta serenidad y objetividad, la realidad. Tú no hablas, vomitas bilis. Vives en una amargura constante. No eres capaz de debatir sin insultar. No soportas que nada contradiga esos 4 mantras que te torturan.



Está claro, me falta objetividad y serenidad. Y no solo eso me falta también serenidad y objetividad.

  

Vaya pico de oro que tienes. Que gran talento que se han perdido las letras españolas.

Eres una mangina tarada que no hace reír ni a su abuela, como demuestra tu ínfima cantidad de thanks. Estás a la que salta cuando alguien dice alguna cosita sobre las feminazis. 

La primera vez que te leí pensé en el enorme complejazo existencial de deberías de tener. Y bingo. Acerté. Tienes que resolver tus problemillas de identidad.  Te intenté ayudar pero ya he visto que no lo conseguí porque sigues bebiendo cochinamente los restos menstruales de la primera feminazi que ensucie cualquier hilo.

Das mucha pena.

Y también asco.

Lo siento.


----------



## McLovin (31 Mar 2022)

"Siempre he querido ser madre, pero te dicen que los 40 son los nuevos 30, y no es verdad: se me ha pasado el arroz"


Es que no tienes 40, chata, tienes 47 tacos (1975). Con 40 vas tarde, pero más o menos podrás. Con 47 lo veo extremadamente difícil, hay 7 años de diferencia. Haberlo pensado antes.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La fertilidad de un hombre de 60 años, es como la tuya; porque por ahí debes andar. Es decir, tiende a cero.
> Y no son razones exclusivamente sociales las que impiden a un señor de 60 años tener hijos, SON RAZONES BIOLÓGICAS. Los espermatozoides se hacen más lentos y más escasos a partir de los 40 años. LO DICE LA CIENCIA, no lo digo yo.
> Relájate y si esto te afecta, pide cita con tu psiquiatra.
> 
> Lo de los "secretitos", eso es típico de trallados como tú. No he conocido a nadie tan jamado de la cabeza como tú. Superas a cualquier otro trallado del foro. Das bastante pena.



Eres muy tonta. Mi edad no es ningún secreto. Ya te lo dije la otra vez. No llego todavía a los 40, aunque muy poco me falta ya.

60 años dice la manginaza loca...


----------



## optimistic1985 (31 Mar 2022)

Si no has tenido 4 hijos antes de los 30 además de una carrera laboral consolidad, es una aberración.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

luarca dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la calidad del esperma ha mermado notablemente en los ultimos años, yo no apostaria por la capacidad de fecundar a los 50, cuando apenas podeis a los 20. Y desde luego para alguien con sentido comun, y que perteneciendo a la farandula valiente para hacer esas declaraciones, todo son criticas, arropadas por la frustracion de ser unos hikikomoris pajilleros, en fin, no future y tal...



La calidad del semen disminuye muchísimo a partir de los 40 años. Menos movilidad de los espermatozoides y mucho más escasos.
Es una realidad científica. De la misma manera que la vista también sufre con los años, etc.
No sé por qué la fertilidad habría de ser una excepción a la regla del envejecimiento general en todos los seres vivos.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Mar 2022)

No entiendo el punto. 

¿Qué más me dará a mí que una mujer a la que no conozco en persona pueda o no tener hijos porque haya decidido tarde que era el momento?

Yo ya soy marido y soy padre ¿Por qué me iba a sentir bien porque a esta mujer se le haya pasado el arroz?

¿Porque es imbécil y se ha tragado el cuento feminista? Pues será que no hay imbéciles que se tragan otros cuentos como el del franquismo, el comunismo, las teorías de género, las propuestas de la ultraderecha, la multiculturalidad, etc. Hay cuentos para todo tipo de tontos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Eres muy tonta. Mi edad no es ningún secreto. Ya te lo dije la otra vez. No llego todavía a los 40, aunque muy poco me falta ya.
> 
> 60 años dice la manginaza loca...



Tú 30 y tantos los tienes en cada pata, ...., jajajaja, ....

Venga, tómate la medicación. Y bueno, a retrasado no te gana nadie; así que, estás tú para llamar tonto a nadie.


----------



## aris (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No te engañes, la mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos es porque nunca ha querido tenerlos.



estoy de acuerdo, no es incompatible con lo que he dicho. Este caso es de alguien que no ha querido tener hijos para hacer carrera y luego descubre que quiere ser madres... pues lo siento.

en mi matrimonio nos planteamos casi de inicio cómo íbamos a vivir el tema de tener hijos (tenemos dos); mi mujer tenía mucho potencial para haber sido alta directiva en cualquier empresa, tenía y tiene el talento y la profesionalidad y los contactos para serlo, pero ella misma me dijo: prefiero ser madre mil veces antes que tener una gran carrera laboral; cuando nació nuestro segundo hijo decidimos que (con todo el dolor) que económicamente no era viable para nosotros un tercero.

mi mujer está muy feliz con sus hijos y con un buen trabajo, es jefa de su departamento en una empresa, y no se arrepiente de nada; el problema está en tomar decisiones de las que luego te arrepientes, como me parece que es este caso y persistir en el error de ir contra la naturaleza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Está claro, me falta objetividad y serenidad. Y no solo eso me falta también serenidad y objetividad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientes más que hablas. Yo paso bastante de los temas feminazis. Es más, en general ni entro en esos hilos.
Eres tú el que está a la que salta y no se pierde ninguno de los hilos de estos temas. Es más, ME PERSIGUES. ¿Tengo que recordarle que fue usted el que respondió uno de mis posts hace unas horas? YO NUNCA RESPONDO A LOS SUYOS. ¿Le falla la memoria, abuelo?

Te proyectas mucho. Complejos los tienes tú, que saltas a la mínima que se habla de mujeres. Si no ligas, si no controlas tus emociones, es tu problema. No el problema de los demás.
Si tu personalidad acomplejada no te permite admitir que nuestra fertilidad declina y mucho a partir de los 40, tienes un problema mental.

Y los thanks tú los obtienes a base de soltar exabruptos agresivos y mostrar violencia verbal exacerbada e incontrolada. No tienes más mérito que ese. Hay otros foreros que los consiguen a base de buenas, sensatas y sesudas aportaciones. NO es tu caso. Siento desilusionarte.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

aris dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo, no es incompatible con lo que he dicho. Este caso es de alguien que no ha querido tener hijos para hacer carrera y luego descubre que quiere ser madres... pues lo siento.
> 
> en mi matrimonio nos planteamos casi de inicio cómo íbamos a vivir el tema de tener hijos (tenemos dos); mi mujer tenía mucho potencial para haber sido alta directiva en cualquier empresa, tenía y tiene el talento y la profesionalidad y los contactos para serlo, pero ella misma me dijo: prefiero ser madre mil veces antes que tener una gran carrera laboral; cuando nació nuestro segundo hijo decidimos que (con todo el dolor) que económicamente no era viable para nosotros un tercero.
> 
> mi mujer está muy feliz con sus hijos y con un buen trabajo, es jefa de su departamento en una empresa, y no se arrepiente de nada; el problema está en tomar decisiones de las que luego te arrepientes, como me parece que es este caso y persistir en el error de ir contra la naturaleza.



Esta mujer parece haber tenido problemas de salud para concebir. No nos rasguemos las vestiduras. De toda la vida ha habido parejas que no podían concebir. Los problemas de fertilidad no siempre están relacionados con la edad.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tú 30 y tantos los tienes en cada pata, ...., jajajaja, ....
> 
> Venga, tómate la medicación. Y bueno, a retrasado no te gana nadie; así que, estás tú para llamar tonto a nadie.



La mangina loca tiene poderes. Adivina la edad de los demás por telepatía.

De verdad que tus pérdidas menstruales te hacen que no te llegue el riego al cerebro.

Yo te veo bastante infantil mentalmente, pero supongo que tendrás más de 30, aunque sea un reto para ti atarte los zapatos.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Mientes más que hablas. Yo paso bastante de los temas feminazis. Es más, en general ni entro en esos hilos.
> Eres tú el que está a la que salta y no se pierde ninguno de los hilos de estos temas. Es más, ME PERSIGUES. ¿Tengo que recordarle que fue usted el que respondió uno de mis posts hace unas horas? YO NUNCA RESPONDO A LOS SUYOS. ¿Le falla la memoria, abuelo?
> 
> Te proyectas mucho. Complejos los tienes tú, que saltas a la mínima que se habla de mujeres. Si no ligas, si no controlas tus emociones, es tu problema. No el problema de los demás.
> ...



Si eres una mangina capada por las feminazis no es mi problema. Te entrometes en cualquier asunto para darle la razón a las feminazis y después te pones a insultar a todo el mundo, mientras berreas y echas mocos.

El hombre puede mantener la fertilidad prácticamente durante toda su vida y la mujer la pierde cuando deja de menstruar, incluso antes los embarazos acumulan mucho riesgo.

Una conocida ginecóloga me comentó un día que una tipa primeriza de 40 castañas se le cabreó en consulta porque le dijo que más que madre parecía ya abuela, o algo así.

Pero bueno, manginaza, sigue así. Yo tengo que cumplir mi deber de desasnarte y que llegues a ser el hombre que nunca llegaste a ser por tus infinitos complejos irracionales y la peculiar relación que tuviste con la Trotona Suiza.

Y ahora no te pongas a llorar como pasó la otra vez.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La mangina loca tiene poderes. Adivina la edad de los demás por telepatía.
> 
> De verdad que tus pérdidas menstruales te hacen que no te llegue el riego al cerebro.
> 
> Yo te veo bastante infantil mentalmente, pero supongo que tendrás más de 30, aunque sea un reto para ti atarte los zapatos.



Es evidente, por lo resabiado que estás, que tú pasas y muchísimo de los 40. Yo diría que incluso de los 50.
Y salta a la vista que tú equilibrado NO estás. Tú necesitas ayuda psicológica porque lo tuyo no es normal. El nivel de ira, de rabia, de odio, de frustración y de agresividad que muestras, evidencia un problema mental a tratar. Te lo digo sin acritud. Busca ayuda.


----------



## MasMax (31 Mar 2022)

Bcerro dijo:


> A los hombres no se nos pasa el arroz, lo que les falta a muchos es MADUREZ, un hombre puede criar a un niño con 30, 40 o 50, pero tiene que ser consciente y responsable de lo que está haciendo. No un niñato egoísta que se agobia por no poder salir en bici con los amigues.



que te ayude tu padre de 70 y tantos años en tu primera mudanza y luego me cuentas.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (31 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente, no ha sido madre porque no le ha salido de las pelotas. Esta tía habrá ganado en una película lo que una cajera en 10 años. A pastar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Si eres una mangina capada por las feminazis no es mi problema. Te entrometes en cualquier asunto para darle la razón a las feminazis y después te pones a insultar a todo el mundo, mientras berreas y echas mocos.
> 
> El hombre puede mantener la fertilidad prácticamente durante toda su vida y la mujer la pierde cuando deja de menstruar, incluso antes los embarazos acumulan mucho riesgo.
> 
> ...



Un hombre de más de 40 años tiene una fertilidad baja ya. LO DICE LA CIENCIA.


*La fertilidad masculina cae a partir de los 35 años*
*EFE*NOTICIA03.02.2011 - 12:05H


Cae a partir de los 35-39 años de edad en un 21-23% al año.
De igual modo, la fertilidad femenina tiene un declive manifiesto a los 35 años.
Se han analizado los 454.753 bebés nacidos en España en el año 2004









La fertilidad masculina cae a partir de los 35 años


La fertilidad masculina desciende a partir de los 35 años. La principal causa es la disminución de la calidad seminal. Así lo indica un estudio dir...




www.20minutos.es





¿De verdad crees tú que eres fértil a tu edad como cuando tenías 25 o 30?

Lo dicho, busca ayuda porque tu cabeza la necesita.


----------



## estupeharto (31 Mar 2022)

Ya no da ni para cuencoarrocismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero es que ya no preña.
> 
> ¿Se ha pasado ya @ATARAXIO por aquí?



Me citas como si fuese el cazador de brujas y no vas desencaminado.

SI QUIERES SABER EL VALOR DE LA VIDA, SÓLO RECUERDA QUE ES UN SUCESO BREVE.


De la misma manera que Rusia está atacando a Ucrania desvelándose por fin como estado enemigo y criminal , España también está siendo atacada desde hace décadas pero a saber quién es el enemigo , lo que está claro es que los políticos trabajan para él.

Las bombas de ingeniería social son mucho más eficientes que las bombas nucleares pues su alcance es a la totalidad de la población .

*Todas las mujeres españolas de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en pocos años sin haber tenido hijos* y el plan Kalergi habrá finalizado con éxito mucho antes de lo esperado .
Quedará un país que nuestros antepasados construyeron generación tras generación, para los nuevos pobladores sin necesidad de un ejército invasor destruyéndolo todo.

*EL FEMINISMO, que es un engañabobas ,* les hace creer que son eternas adolescentes ocultándoles que no sólo cambia el cuerpo sino la mente .

Por otra parte* la bomba gay* , consiste en hacer creer a toda la población , que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo hasta que te aburres y luego buscar otra proveedora de dopamina , en vez de formar una unidad reproductiva como hicieron nuestros antepasados desde principio de los tiempos .
La bomba gay induce a toda la población a comportarse como los gays que son el modelo a seguir : sexo promiscuo y estéril.
Lo mismo es una vagina que un ano si en ninguno de los casos se produce gestación .



*Etiopía tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco y ahora son 120 millones* ! y eso que pasan hambre y están en guerra . Japón un país más pequeño que España, todo montañoso , islas de mierda , sin recursos naturales , terremotos y Tsunamis, son 130 millones de habitantes y eso que perdieron la guerra !


Algo pasa en España, Los enemigos que nos gobiernan nos quieren destruir a través de las leyes delirantes y la ingeniería social.

De los 45 millones que dícese que hay , la mitad son extranjeros y no me refiero a los catalanes y los vascos que se consideran como tales , sino a gente llegados de otros países pero que cuelan como autóctonos. las cifras oficiales mienten , lo que no mienten son tus ojos cuando sales a la calle.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero es que ya no preña.
> 
> ¿Se ha pasado ya @ATARAXIO por aquí?



Las españolas , que están completamente chaladas , se creen que con maquillaje y tinte para el pelo se arregla la menopausia.

Son tan ingenuas, tan niñas pequeñas, que no son conscientes que hasta esta generación de españolas, nuestras antepasadas tenían sus primeros hijos antes de los 20 años y por lo tanto sus primeros nietos antes los 40 .


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Un hombre de más de 40 años tiene una fertilidad baja ya. LO DICE LA CIENCIA.
> 
> 
> *La fertilidad masculina cae a partir de los 35 años*
> ...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esta mujer parece haber tenido problemas de salud para concebir. No nos rasguemos las vestiduras. De toda la vida ha habido parejas que no podían concebir. Los problemas de fertilidad no siempre están relacionados con la edad.



Que el príncipe de la correcta y adecuada tonalidad de azul no apareció en su vida.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Un hombre de más de 40 años tiene una fertilidad baja ya. LO DICE LA CIENCIA.
> 
> 
> *La fertilidad masculina cae a partir de los 35 años*
> ...



El _sientífico _de élite aporta como fuente primaria a la prestigiosa publicación científica internacional _20 minutos_.

Increíble pero cierto. Esta mangina es risible en sí misma. Toda ella es un chiste.

Total, que los hombres a partir de los 35 años pierden hasta un 23% de fertilidad anual. Como todos podréis comprobar resulta que los hombres quedarían prácticamente estériles a los 40. 

  

¿No es para meterle un rodillazo en sus partes a esta mangina oligofrénica?


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es evidente, por lo resabiado que estás, que tú pasas y muchísimo de los 40. Yo diría que incluso de los 50.
> Y salta a la vista que tú equilibrado NO estás. Tú necesitas ayuda psicológica porque lo tuyo no es normal. El nivel de ira, de rabia, de odio, de frustración y de agresividad que muestras, evidencia un problema mental a tratar. Te lo digo sin acritud. Busca ayuda.



Joder, ya va bajando la cosa. Ya vamos por 50. E incluso por 40. Ahí ya te acercas más.

¿Tú cuántos tienes? ¿Te da vergüenza decirlo o qué?


----------



## f700b (31 Mar 2022)

Pues que se compre un gato


----------



## Isbanilla (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> El _sientífico _de élite aporta como fuente primaria a la prestigiosa publicación científica internacional _20 minutos_.
> 
> Increíble pero cierto. Esta mangina es risible en sí misma. Toda ella es un chiste.
> 
> ...



Los espermatozoides se regeneran cada tres meses. Tomando vitaminas y cambiando algunos hábitos puedes pasar de tener cabezones estáticos a atletas preñadores. No es tan relevante si tienes 35 o 50 años, más bien cómo estés de saludable.


----------



## jurjullo (31 Mar 2022)

La culpa ahora es de la sociedad, no me jodas. Todas las decisiones en la vida son cuestión de preferencias, si en su momento prefirió vivir la vida ahora que venga diciendo que un dia vio en la tele que ahora los 40 son los 30....
Es de primero de perogrullo, si la virgen María tuvo a Jesús con 15 años y las gitanas con 18 ya están cansadas de parir será porque esa es la edad que viene en nuestro libro de instrucciones, cada cosa en su momento.
De todas formas hoy en día si todavía quiere ser madre le pueden meter los guevulos fecundados de una buena moza y a esperar 9 meses.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (31 Mar 2022)

Joder hasta en sus decisiones personales se hacen las víctimas y culpan a la sociedad. Gracias a Dios que no se va a reproducir.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


> Los espermatozoides se regeneran cada tres meses. Tomando vitaminas y cambiando algunos hábitos puedes pasar de tener cabezones estáticos a atletas preñadores. No es tan relevante si tienes 35 o 50 años, más bien cómo estés de saludable.



Por supuesto. Solo intentaba disciplinar a esa mangina loca que va de _sientífico titular_ citando a la prestigiosa fuente de conocimiento universal _20 minutos_.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Joder, ya va bajando la cosa. Ya vamos por 50. E incluso por 40. Ahí ya te acercas más.
> 
> ¿Tú cuántos tienes? ¿Te da vergüenza decirlo o qué?




Lee bien, NO he dicho que tuvieras 40, sino MUUUUCHOS más de 40, e incluso más de 50.

Controla la ira.

Yo tengo bastantes menos que tú. Conservo mucha más fe en los demás y en la vida. Tu resabio no se adquiere en menos de 55 o 60 años. Y a veces ni esos años son suficientes para adquirir el grado de amargura y resabio que tienes tú.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Por supuesto. Solo intentaba disciplinar a esa mangina loca que va de _sientífico titular_ citando a la prestigiosa fuente de conocimiento universal _20 minutos_.




De locura sabes mucho tú. "_20 minutos_" se hace eco de noticias CIENTÍFICAS, de estudios científicos publicados en revistas internacionales de prestigio.

Las vitaminas, dice, ..., jajaja ...
Ya hay que ser limitado para creer que las vitaminas EVITAN el envejecimiento. Si faltan puedes sufrir problemas diversos, pero su exceso no te va a devolver a los 20. Si todo se va desgastando y declinando con la edad, el sistema reproductor no se queda atrás.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


> Los espermatozoides se regeneran cada tres meses. Tomando vitaminas y cambiando algunos hábitos puedes pasar de tener cabezones estáticos a atletas preñadores. No es tan relevante si tienes 35 o 50 años, más bien cómo estés de saludable.



Tomando vitaminas EVITAS el envejcimiento?

Jajaja, ...

Háztelo mirar, anda.



*Un estudio afirma que la fertilidad masculina declina tras los 24 años*

ISABEL FERRER
Leicester - 02 AGO 2000 - 00:00 CEST








Un estudio afirma que la fertilidad masculina declina tras los 24 años


La posibilidad de que un hombre engendre hijos en un plazo de seis meses empieza a declinar un 2% anual a partir de que cumpla los 24 años. Las mujere




elpais.com


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Lee bien, NO he dicho que tuvieras 40, sino MUUUUCHOS más de 40, e incluso más de 50.
> 
> Controla la ira.
> 
> Yo tengo bastantes menos que tú. Conservo mucha más fe en los demás y en la vida. Tu resabio no se adquiere en menos de 55 o 60 años. Y a veces ni esos años son suficientes para adquirir el grado de amargura y resabio que tienes tú.



Qué mal estás de la azotea, joder.

Siempre he dicho que las manginas tenéis poderes telepáticos porque podéis adivinar quien folla y quien no folla. Por supuesto, quien no folla no tiene razón en nada de lo que pueda decir.

Esta manginaza es un caso especial porque además consigue adivinar la edad de los demás, décadas arriba o año abajo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Qué mal estás de la azotea, joder.
> 
> Siempre he dicho que las manginas tenéis poderes telepáticos porque podéis adivinar quien folla y quien no folla. Por supuesto, quien no folla no tiene razón en nada de lo que pueda decir.
> 
> Esta manginaza es un caso especial porque además consigue adivinar la edad de los demás, décadas arriba o año abajo.



Te veo acomplejado con decenas de temas, entre ellos LA EDAD, ...
Te veo obsesionado, ...., jajaja, ....
Te afecta.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> De locura sabes mucho tú. "_20 minutos_" se hace eco de noticias CIENTÍFICAS, de estudios científicos publicados en revistas internacionales de prestigio.
> 
> Las vitaminas, dice, ..., jajaja ...
> Ya hay que ser limitado para creer que las vitaminas EVITAN el envejecimiento. Si faltan puedes sufrir problemas diversos, pero su exceso no te va a devolver a los 20. Si todo se va desgastando y declinando con la edad, el sistema reproductor no se queda atrás.



Céntrate majarona que estás confundiendo a los foreros. Yo no he dicho nada de vitaminas.

Pero nada, tú sigue sin aportar fuentes primarias y básate en ese gran referente indirecto científico mundial que es el TBO del 20 minutos.

Aquí otro artículo de esta fuente de saber universal:









Una tuitera residente en Inglaterra muestra la insólita "obsesión" que tienen los británicos con Nenuco y con los productos de limpieza españoles


Asevi, Colón, Nenuco o Las 3 Brujas son marcas que se pueden encontrar frecuentemente en casi todos los supermercados de España. No sucede así en otros países,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Bye Felicia (31 Mar 2022)

Oh, que sera la proximo, famoso admite que se va a morir algun dia?

No entiendo porque una obviedad deberia ser noticia o dedicarle un hilo.


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Te veo acomplejado con decenas de temas, entre ellos LA EDAD, ...
> Te veo obsesionado, ...., jajaja, ....
> Te afecta.



Para trauma tu peculiar caso que comentaste una vez entre sollozos con mamuchi, la Trotona Suiza.

Ahí supe que eras un sujeto que presenta un gran déficit de atención y falta de afectividad.

Das bastante pena.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (31 Mar 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Se nos pasa mucho más tarde. No hay problema físico alguno para concebir a los 50. Otra cosa es que uno tenga ganas de perseguir niños por el parque a esa edad.
> 
> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



No creo que se pueda considerar la biología machista. La biología es, y punto.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Al contrario. Es justo el exceso de aspavientos y de emotividad lo que me avisa. Y su mirada lo que la traiciona.
> 
> Esa mujer está tremendamente frustrada. Y está lejos del equilibrio. Cuando le llegue la menopausia, lo va a pasar muy duro.



Los aspavientos también son típicos de personas poco inteligentes, que necesitan gesticular para reafirmar sus pocas ideas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Mar 2022)

Es una lástima ,porque , para estar plenamente integrada en toda esa maquinaria repugnante de los "artistas españoles", parece una tía de puta madre, pero ha aprendido una lección durísima de la peor forma posible y cuando ya difícilmente tiene remedio.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

_Y te preguntas: ¿Y qué estaba haciendo yo entonces? _

Pues no sé ella, pero hace 20 años muchas estaban viendo esta basura y se creían que la vida era esto. Fatal error, hasta su creadora se arrepintió:










La escritora de «Sex and the City», a los 60, se lamenta de haber elegido su carrera en lugar de tener hijos: «estoy verdaderamente sola»

Millones de mujeres influenciadas por esa serie subversiva, cuyas vidas han quedado destrozadas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Una mujer valiente diciendo la verdad, y aun se oyen ladridos de chiuaua.
> La mayoria de mujeres tiene la cabeza llena de tonterias, pero los hombres no van a la zaga.
> Quien va a querer de pareja a un llorón que no respeta la verdad en la cara y no se mira al espejo?



Eso es relativo, entre los miles de pretendientes que tienen o se pueden buscar tomando la iniciativa siempre hay hombres buenos dispuestos a formar una familia. 
Pero hay que saber elegir y a estas zorrupias occidentales solo les gustan los malotes y los canallitas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Eso es relativo, entre los miles de pretendientes que tienen o se pueden buscar tomando la iniciativa siempre hay hombres buenos dispuestos a formar una familia.
> Pero hay que saber elegir y a estas zorrupias occidentales solo les gustan los malotes y los canallitas.




Desde los 15 a los 25 tienen literalmente MILES de pretendientes ¿y ninguno les vale?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Desde los 15 a los 25 tienen literalmente MILES de pretendientes ¿y ninguno les vale?



Y hasta los 35 porque aparentan muchos menos años.

A partir de ahí ya empiezan a ser discriminadas, con razón.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Esta mujer parece haber tenido problemas de salud para concebir. No nos rasguemos las vestiduras. De toda la vida ha habido parejas que no podían concebir. Los problemas de fertilidad no siempre están relacionados con la edad.



Cuando dice que 
" en aquellos años yo estaba ocupada intentando establecerme en mi trabajo"
lo que quiere decir entre líneas es que se atiborraba a pastillas anticonceptivas y que daba esquinazo a tíos que no les hubiera importado dejarla embarazada. 

No es que dejara de follar durante años, de eso no se privan sino solo a pequeñas temporadas.


----------



## Radd19 (31 Mar 2022)

La edad ideal para tener hijos, por biología y madurez sería entre los 25 y 35 años, en mi opinión. 
Luego hasta los 40 y pocos se tendría una segunda oportunidad, en ocasiones ayudado por avances cientificos.
Ya partir de ahí, pues ya es mucho mas complicado. No solo hay que pensar en el momento del nacimiento sino, como otros han comentado, en cuando el hij@ sea adolescente. Con 50 años lo puedes llevar medio bien, pero si ya te acercas a los 60 seguro que ya te viene largo.
El sistema hace que se pierda la perspectiva de cuales son las prioridades en la vida.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Me da a mí que deseáis más un crío vosotros que muchas mujeres


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (31 Mar 2022)

A este mundo venimos para trasnmitir nuestros genes y perpetuar la especie, el que no consigue ese objetivo ha fracasado absolutamente.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me da a mí que deseáis más un crío vosotros que muchas mujeres



No tienes ni puta idea ,de como nos manejamos los hombres en tema de formar familia    
Y encima eres tan boba y soberbia que te vienes aquí a reír. ....ttu te has molestado alguna vez en tu puta vida de dejar de pensar en ti y hacer el mínimo esfuerzo de ver como funcionamos los hombres no se te hubiera ido mejor pero claro una mujer actual solo se mira su ombligo no dais para más, soys un trozo de carne consumista totalmente vacío por dentro y encima bordes


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea ,de como nos manejamos los hombres en tema de formar familia
> Y encima eres tan boba y soberbia que te vienes aquí a reír. ....ttu te has molestado alguna vez en tu puta vida de dejar de pensar en ti y hacer el mínimo esfuerzo de ver como funcionamos los hombres no se te hubiera ido mejor pero claro una mujer actual solo se mira su ombligo no dais para más, soys un trozo de carne consumista totalmente vacío por dentro y encima bordes



Pues claro que pienso en mi. Como no piense yo no va a pensar nadie. 


Los problemas de las petardas no son los míos. Como tampoco son los vuestros, y aquí estais. Si quería críos, que los hubiera tenido y ya está, tenía dinero de sobra para hacerlo.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La paternidad o la maternidad deberia ser siempre por encima de todo un ejercicio de responsabilidad, independientemente de que sea maravilloso o no.



Aquí tenemos a un individuo que ni ha tenido hijos ni los va a tener pontificando y dando lecciones a uno con familia numerosa.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Con fármacos seguro.
> 
> Con 50 años eres viejo aunque te sientas joven. No lo digo yo, lo dice tu corazon



¿Qué es lo que le pasa al corazón masculino a los 50 ?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues claro que pienso en mi. Como no piense yo no va a pensar nadie.
> 
> 
> Los problemas de las petardas no son los míos. Como tampoco son los vuestros, y aquí estais. Si quería críos, que los hubiera tenido y ya está, tenía dinero de sobra para hacerlo.



Nos ha jodido aquí venimos a divagar y reírnos de petardas pijas como esta o Paula Vázquez o a predecir el mad máx mundial y acumular latas de atún para desconectar el puto trabajo y problemas


----------



## Shudra (31 Mar 2022)

Lo que el feminismo ha hecho a las mujeres no tiene nombre. Les ha IMPEDIDO ser madres. El feminismo y toda la basura liberal son un veneno.
Hay que volver atrás.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Nos ha jodido aquí venimos a divagar y reírnos de petardas pijas como esta o Paula Vázquez o a predecir el mad máx mundial y acumular latas de atún para desconectar el puto trabajo y problemas



Exactamente.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tener un hijo adolescente con 60 tacos es una aberracion seas hombre o mujer.



Depende de lo alicatado que lo puedas dejar. Un buen fideicomiso y un buen patrimonio en herencia sin cargas es el mejor padre. El problema suele ser encontrar un curador de confianza.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es una lástima ,porque , para estar plenamente integrada en toda esa maquinaria repugnante de los "artistas españoles", parece una tía de puta madre, pero ha aprendido una lección durísima de la peor forma posible y cuando ya difícilmente tiene remedio.



Siempre puede resarcirse, por ejemplo, haciendo propaganda pro vida, amadrinar madres con dificultades económicas que rondan clínicas aborteras, etc

Nunca es tarde


----------



## Chino Negro (31 Mar 2022)

Es decir que hay una economía charista, una crisis de natalidad y nuncafollismo, para que las mujeres sean hombres y encima se quejan ahora que lo tienen todo que se vayan a la cocina y que vuelva todo a su transcurso natural.


----------



## Hrodrich (31 Mar 2022)

Otra petarda cosechando lo sembrado.

Pues nutrición máxima y tal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Cuando dice que
> " en aquellos años yo estaba ocupada intentando establecerme en mi trabajo"
> lo que quiere decir entre líneas es que se atiborraba a pastillas anticonceptivas y que daba esquinazo a tíos que no les hubiera importado dejarla embarazada.
> 
> No es que dejara de follar durante años, de eso no se privan sino solo a pequeñas temporadas.



Estabas tú en su casa y sabías lo que hacía y lo que no.
¿Te hubiera gustado que una así te hubiera hecho caso y no se dio? Pues ajo y agua y a seguir adelante.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Tiene 46 años, siendo optimistas le quedan por delante 40 años de derroicion en soledad. Se siente, más suerte en la próxima vida.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Es decir que hay una economía charista, una crisis de natalidad y nuncafollismo, para que las mujeres sean hombres y encima se quejan ahora que lo tienen todo que se vayan a la cocina y que vuelva todo a su transcurso natural.



Hay una crisis de recursos y las sociedades se adaptan a ello. ¿Te imaginas que la gente siguiera teniendo hijos como hace 60 años, de 5 en 5? 

¿Te imaginas una tasa de fertilidad de 5 hijos por mujer a nivel mundial?

Con la que se nos viene encima a nivel de escasez de petróleo, estamos como para tener hijos a docenas.


----------



## Radd19 (31 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que le pasa al corazón masculino a los 50 ?



A partir de los 50 más que problemas físicos, que no tiene porque haber si te cuidas bien, es el tema psicológico.
Estás muy quemado de todo y aguantas mucho menos. Es la ddad a la que se suele padecer más el sindrome burnout en el ámbito laboral. Tienes menos paciencia. También te afecta más el dormir mal para estar bien al día siguiente. LAs madrugadas que te pegas sin dormir con un bebe a esa edad..Para criar con esa edad un niño pequeño, no es lo ideal, en mi opinión.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Lo que el feminismo ha hecho a las mujeres no tiene nombre. Les ha IMPEDIDO ser madres. El feminismo y toda la basura liberal son un veneno.
> Hay que volver atrás.



No es el feminismo, bueno, en este caso no sé. Pero lo que impide ser madres y PADRES, en la mayoría de los casos, es la escasez de recursos, que se refleja en salarios bajos y trabajos precarios. Las sociedades se adaptan a los recursos disponibles. El feminismo de hecho no impide ser madre. Incluso hay corrientes del feminismo que ensalzan la maternidad. Ahí tenéis a Irene Montero, por ejemplo.
Por lo demás, tampoco debía ser gustoso tener media docena de hijos o más. Con todo lo que ello implica, parir sin epidural y a veces sin asistencia médica, amamantar, cuidar, fregar, sobrevivir con salarios bajos, etc. El stress de la crianza tampoco debe ser jauja.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> A partir de los 50 más que problemas físicos, que no tiene porque haber si te cuidas bien, es el tema psicológico.
> Estás muy quemado de todo y aguantas mucho menos. Es la ddad a la que se suele padecer más el sindrome burnout en el ámbito laboral. Tienes menos paciencia. También te afecta más el dormir mal para estar bien al día siguiente. LAs madrugadas que te pegas sin dormir con un bebe a esa edad..Para criar con esa edad un niño pequeño, no es lo ideal, en mi opinión.



Yo no veo a los de 50 en el ciclismo profesional, ni en el fútbol profesional, por poner dos ejemplos. Por algo será.


----------



## Pollepolle (31 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



No es raro pero ni es lo ideal ni lo mas seguro que suceda. Incluso hay mujeres que necesitan tratamientos. 

Las elites lo tienen claro, a sus mujeres las ponen a parir a los 20 y pocos. Para que el patrimonio siga en la familia o pueda crecer via matrimonial. Las decisiones y orientacion sesual es algo accesorio que se realiza de forma paralela y en la intimidad.


----------



## iaGulin (31 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Valiente. Y realista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi padre me tuvo con 50, ahora tiene 88, disfruté de el como si fuera 20 años más joven y el de mi, y lo seguimos haciendo.
Ni soy un nini ni se ha muerto.

Menos generalizar, que hace que pierdas toda la razón en un debate.


----------



## gester (31 Mar 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Eso de tener edades similares en las parejas es reciente en las sociedades, y especialmente las occidentales, y es una consecuencia de la generalización del adoctrinamiento obligatorio... digo, la escolarización obligatoria.
> 
> Antes de esos procesos sociales, al inicio del siglo XX, las diferencias de edades entre las parejas era notable, y no sólo en las sociedades rurales.



También se pactaban los matrimonios, tenía que ser una maravilla vivir toda la vida atado o atada a una persona que te repele ñ, te asquea y con la que además tienes que follar de vez en cuando para tener descendencia. Los reyes y reinas al menos tenían sus amantes. Los pobres a joderse y a aguantar.


----------



## newdawnfades (31 Mar 2022)

Dice la gachona que "*Hemos conquistado derechos y nos hemos desarrollado profesionalmente*"...
Vosotras no habéis conquistado ni una mierda. Habéis hecho lo que la ingeniería social de la élite psicópata globalista (dirigida toda por hombres, no lo olvidéis) os ha permitido y adoctrinado. Estáis todas secuestradas ideológicamente con toda la basura adoctrinante que habéis tragado a través de los mass-mierda. Estáis embrutecidas, estresadas, amargadas, sin hijos, rezumáis odio y psico-fármacos y pensáis que ese estado es lo "normal".


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> A partir de los 50 más que problemas físicos, que no tiene porque haber si te cuidas bien, es el tema psicológico.
> Estás muy quemado de todo y aguantas mucho menos. Es la ddad a la que se suele padecer más el sindrome burnout en el ámbito laboral. Tienes menos paciencia. También te afecta más el dormir mal para estar bien al día siguiente. LAs madrugadas que te pegas sin dormir con un bebe a esa edad..Para criar con esa edad un niño pequeño, no es lo ideal, en mi opinión.



Entiendo todo lo que dices, pero yo preguntaba qué le pasa al corazón masculino a partir de los 50.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es una alarma del cuerpo. Es como tener hambre o sed.

Una urgencia de la mente, de su bioquímica, para que sean madres cuanto antes ,pues la juventud se pasa volando y la vida es un suceso breve.

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es como el chivato de la gasolina de un coche, un dolor, una necesidad.

Por el contrario los hombres son como el surtidor siempre disponibles , ellos pueden llenar infinidad de depósitos .

El problema es de quién queda embarazada pues tendrá que criar a ese hijo durante años y condicionará su vida. El instinto de todas las especies cuyas crías nacen muy vulnerables es vincular a la pareja .

Dicho de otra manera , somos descendientes de aquellos machos que cuidaron , llevaron alimentos y protegeron a la madre de sus hijos y a sus hijos.

Todas las demás murieron al quedar desprotegidas durante el embarazo y la lactancia y sus hijos también.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


Muy interesante debería enseñarse en los colegios .




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Estabas tú en su casa y sabías lo que hacía y lo que no.
> ¿Te hubiera gustado que una así te hubiera hecho caso y no se dio? Pues ajo y agua y a seguir adelante.



Pues sin querer has tocado el punto clave: estas petardas fans de sexo en nueva york cuando tenían todas las posibilidades rechazaron muchos hombres buenos.

Así que ahora que se jodan mientras tanto yo más viejo que ellas todavía tengo la oportunidad de crear una familia.

QUE SE JO DAN.

Haber elegido mejor el camino y los acompañantes.
Porque un hombre bueno la hubiera convencido de aparcar su carrera y criar a la edad apropiada.
Ella eligió mindundis que se adaptaron a sus designios divinos de hembra moderna y así les fue.


----------



## rondo (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



Que gilipollez,los hombres podemos ser hombres siempre,los hombres no se los planchabragas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Entiendo todo lo que dices, pero yo preguntaba qué le pasa al corazón masculino a partir de los 50.



Nada en absoluto si te has sabido proteger de tanta bruja polifollada que anda por ahí.
Las más fáciles de follar son las peores y las más taradas, entonces es fácil toparte con unas cuantas a lo largo de la vida incluso sin hacer intención de ello.
Son las que no quiere nadie. 
El hombre al ser más espiritual que la mujer (que es más materia y antiromántica) se reinventa mucho más fácilmente, mientras la mujer tras malas experiencias queda tocada por vida.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

newdawnfades dijo:


> Dice la gachona que "*Hemos conquistado derechos y nos hemos desarrollado profesionalmente*"...
> Vosotras no habéis conquistado ni una mierda. Habéis hecho lo que la ingeniería social de la élite psicópata globalista (dirigida toda por hombres, no lo olvidéis) os ha permitido y adoctrinado. Estáis todas secuestradas ideológicamente con toda la basura adoctrinante que habéis tragado a través de los mass-mierda. Estáis embrutecidas, estresadas, amargadas, sin hijos, rezumáis odio y psico-fármacos y pensáis que ese estado es lo "normal".



Aparte de eso que dices, es que desarrollarse profesionalmente para una mujer es totalmente secundario. 
No le resto valor a ello sino que lo sitúo en su justo lugar: siempre por detrás de formar una familia.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Haber elegido mejor el camino y los acompañantes.
> Porque un hombre bueno la hubiera convencido de aparcar su carrera y criar a su edad.
> *Ella eligió mindundis que se adaptaron a sus designios divinos de hembra moderna y así les fue.*



Esa es la clave. Yo ahora estoy viviendo de cerca el comienzo de la debacle de una de esas petardas. Treinta y tantos años. Para cuando se dé cuenta de las consecuencias de sus elecciones la debacle será absoluta. Pero, al igual que en el caso de la tal Manuela Velasco, no se dará cuenta a tiempo, y al tonto que le lleva bailando el agua en estos años lo va a laminar cuando despierte. 

Estas hijas de puta se han acostumbrado a hacer su absoluta y santa voluntad, halagadas por una legión de huelebragas, y el ostión les viene a todas de repente y de la misma manera: con el declive físico. No hay nada que hacer. Y por duro que resulte decirlo y escucharlo, nuestro consuelo es que las consecuencias de su endemoniamiento son la extinción de los españoles, justo castigo a semejante perversión, y la sustitución por panchos y moronegros, mucho más sanos en cuanto a las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres. Hágase, cúmplase. No hay remedio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pues sin querer has tocado el punto clave: estas petardas fans de sexo en nueva york cuando tenían todas las posibilidades rechazaron muchos hombres buenos.
> 
> Así que ahora que se jodan mientras tanto yo más viejo que ellas todavía tengo la oportunidad de crear una familia.
> 
> ...



¿Rechazaron hombres buenos?

¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?

A lo mejor no rechazó a nadie. A lo mejor solo rechazó hombres malos, ... ¿y tú qué sabes?

Mucho te proyectas, otra explicación no le veo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Hombre, no me compares Manuela Velasco, que jamás le he escuchado malas palabras, con la Vázquez que solo echa mierda por la boca.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Rechazaron hombres buenos?
> 
> ¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?
> 
> ...



Y tu qué sabes lo que ella hizo o no hizo? 
Las mujeres reciben miles de ofertas a lo largo de su vida y terminan eligiendo parejas, unas cuantas. 

La decisión final es suya y a menudo la primera elección sin recibir oferta ninguna, son ellas las que toman iniciativa así que no hay manera de disculparlas. 
Ellas son las responsables de todo lo que les pasa. 

Los hombres también tenemos poder de acción , elección y decisión, pero muchísimo menor. 

Así que NINGUNA PENA me da.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Rechazaron hombres buenos?
> 
> ¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?
> 
> ...



Todas tienen durante 10-15 años hombres alrededor con los que tener una buena vida y que se desvivirían por ellas.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Mientes más que hablas. Yo paso bastante de los temas feminazis. Es más, en general ni entro en esos hilos.
> Eres tú el que está a la que salta y no se pierde ninguno de los hilos de estos temas. Es más, ME PERSIGUES. ¿Tengo que recordarle que fue usted el que respondió uno de mis posts hace unas horas? YO NUNCA RESPONDO A LOS SUYOS. ¿Le falla la memoria, abuelo?
> 
> Te proyectas mucho. Complejos los tienes tú, que saltas a la mínima que se habla de mujeres. Si no ligas, si no controlas tus emociones, es tu problema. No el problema de los demás.
> ...



Tengo curiosidad. ¿Con quién te estás discutiendo? Te lo pregunto porque no lo veo y es porque es uno de los que tengo bloqueados.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Esa es la clave. Yo ahora estoy viviendo de cerca el comienzo de la debacle de una de esas petardas. Treinta y tantos años. Para cuando se dé cuenta de las consecuencias de sus elecciones la debacle será absoluta. Pero, al igual que en el caso de la tal Manuela Velasco, no se dará cuenta a tiempo, y al tonto que le lleva bailando el agua en estos años lo va a laminar cuando despierte.
> 
> Estas hijas de puta se han acostumbrado a hacer su absoluta y santa voluntad, halagadas por una legión de huelebragas, y el ostión les viene a todas de repente y de la misma manera: con el declive físico. No hay nada que hacer. Y por duro que resulte decirlo y escucharlo, nuestro consuelo es que las consecuencias de su endemoniamiento son la extinción de los españoles, justo castigo a semejante perversión, y la sustitución por panchos y moronegros, mucho más sanos en cuanto a las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres. Hágase, cúmplase. No hay remedio.



¡Cuánto resentimiento!
Deberías tratártelo porque normal, no es.

Pero hablando de tasas de fertilidad. Tasa de fertilidad en Cuba: 1,5 hijos por mujer. Tasa de fertilidad en Perú: 2 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Uruguay: 1,8 hijos por mujer, similar tasa tiene Paraguay. Tasa de fertilidad en El Salvador: en torno a 1,9 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Costa Rica: alrededor de 1,5 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Chile, alrededor de 1,8 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Nicaragua, alrededor de 1,8 y bajando ...,Yo diría que tampoco en Latinoamérica tienen muchos hijos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay una crisis de recursos y las sociedades se adaptan a ello. ¿Te imaginas que la gente siguiera teniendo hijos como hace 60 años, de 5 en 5?
> 
> ¿Te imaginas una tasa de fertilidad de 5 hijos por mujer a nivel mundial?
> 
> Con la que se nos viene encima a nivel de escasez de petróleo, estamos como para tener hijos a docenas.



Tu teoría estaría bien si no fuera porque importamos de fuera a otros que tienen esos 5 hijos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Rechazaron hombres buenos?
> 
> ¿Y eso cómo lo sabes?
> 
> ...





Por pura estadística eso es imposible.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad. ¿Con quién te estás discutiendo? Te lo pregunto porque no lo veo y es porque es uno de los que tengo bloqueados.



Con Nelsoncito. Está obsesionado con los temas de los hijos, la maternidad, las mujeres, ... creo que es bastante misógino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Mar 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Mi padre me tuvo con 50, ahora tiene 88, disfruté de el como si fuera 20 años más joven y el de mi, y lo seguimos haciendo.
> Ni soy un nini ni se ha muerto.
> 
> Menos generalizar, que hace que pierdas toda la razón en un debate.



Mi padre se murió con 63. Ni hubieras disfrutado de él.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Por pura estadística eso es imposible.



Claro. Todos sabemos que no hay hombres malos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Nada en absoluto si te has sabido proteger de tanta bruja polifollada que anda por ahí.
> Las más fáciles de follar son las peores y las más taradas, entonces es fácil toparte con unas cuantas a lo largo de la vida incluso sin hacer intención de ello.
> Son las que no quiere nadie.
> El hombre al ser más espiritual que la mujer (que es más materia y antiromántica) se reinventa mucho más fácilmente, mientras la mujer tras malas experiencias queda tocada por vida.



¿Lo hombres somos más espirituales que las mujeres?

Y yo sin saberlo. Yo hasta diría que ellas son, en general, más religiosas y dadas a la espiritualidad. Pero vamos, quizá tú cuentes con estudios que demuestren lo que dices.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Mar 2022)

Yo aun la daba pero que muy duro-

( joder se parece a mi mujer, ahora que me doy cuenta, algo mas joven, )


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro. Todos sabemos que no hay hombres malos.




De todos los que se le acercaron, es imposible que todos fueran malos y/o feos.

Jugó mal sus cartas en la partida de la vida y ya está.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tu teoría estaría bien si no fuera porque importamos de fuera a otros que tienen esos 5 hijos.



Cada vez menos. Y cada vez hay menos países en los que la gente tenga 5 hijos por mujer.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> De todos los que se le acercaron, es imposible que todos fueran malos y/o feos.



¿Y si tuvo/tiene la misma pareja hace décadas?


----------



## iaGulin (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi padre se murió con 63. Ni hubieras disfrutado de él.



Mi primo con 23.
Es tan relevante como lo que dices.

Y siento leerlo, es una edad muy temprana para irse un padre.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

.


Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Cuánto resentimiento!
> Deberías tratártelo porque normal, no es.
> 
> Pero hablando de tasas de fertilidad. Tasa de fertilidad en Cuba: 1,5 hijos por mujer. Tasa de fertilidad en Perú: 2 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Uruguay: 1,8 hijos por mujer, similar tasa tiene Paraguay. Tasa de fertilidad en El Salvador: en torno a 1,9 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Costa Rica: alrededor de 1,5 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Chile, alrededor de 1,8 hijos por mujer, tasa de fertilidad en Nicaragua, alrededor de 1,8 y bajando ...,Yo diría que tampoco en Latinoamérica tienen muchos hijos.



Otro gilipollas recomendando tratamientos al prójimo y pontificando sobre lo que es normal y lo que no. Anda y vete a tomar por el culo un poquito. Otra cosita: No es Latinoamérica, es Hispanoamérica. Todos los países que citas fueron paridos por España. Ni Francia, ni Rumanía, ni Italia, ni Yugoslavia ni otros países del ámbito del latín tuvieron nada que ver, tonto de los cojones anglófilo, que son los que se han inventado la mierda esa de latinoamérica.


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Otro gilipollas recomendando tratamientos al prójimo y pontificando sobre lo que es normal y lo que no. Anda y vete a tomar por el culo un poquito. Otra cosita: No es Latinoamérica, es Hispanoamérica. Todos los países que citas fueron paridos por España.



El gilipollas eres tú, que no se ha enterado de que en LATINOAMÉRICA, sí, LATINOAMÉRICA, las tasas de fertilidad ya están por debajo del reemplazo hace años. Incluidos países como Colombia, Nicaragua o Uruguay. Ah, y Brasil o las Guyanas también son latinoamérica, aunque no hayan sido "paridas" por Spain. En un mundo de recursos decrecientes, no se puede seguir creciendo. Pero si deseas tener 8 hijos, no creo que nadie te lo impida.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El gilipollas eres tú, que no se ha enterado de que en LATINOAMÉRICA, sí, LATINOAMÉRICA, las tasas de fertilidad ya están por debajo del reemplazo hace años. Incluidos países como Colombia, Nicaragua o Uruguay. Ah, y Brasil o las Guyanas también son latinoamérica, aunque no hayan sido "paridas" por Spain. En un mundo de recursos decrecientes, no se puede seguir creciendo. Pero si deseas tener 8 hijos, no creo que nadie te lo impida.



Además de huelebragas, lameglandes de los anglocabrones. Vaya deshecho humano. Hispanoamérica, hijo de puta, hispanoamérica. A ver, gilipollas, de lo que se habla aquí es del envenenamiento mental de las españolas, ¿pero es que no has visto lo que dice la actriz del vídeo, tonto de los cojonazos? Ella se queja de que los ideales que le han metido en la cabeza le han dejado sin hijos, no sin ocho hijos, tonto de los cojones. A mí qué me cuentas de 8 hijos. Por cierto, ¿tienes tú alguno??


----------



## laresial (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ser abuelo de tus hijos no puede considerarse como señal de madurez.



La biología no sabe nada de tus prejuicios.
La mujer tiene un muro, y a partir de ahí ya no puede tener hijos.
El hombre no tiene muro, puede tener hijos mientras pueda reproducirse.

Esa es la cuestión, no tu opinión... ni de madurez, ni de moral.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> El gilipollas eres tú, que no se ha enterado de que en LATINOAMÉRICA, sí, LATINOAMÉRICA, las tasas de fertilidad ya están por debajo del reemplazo hace años. Incluidos países como Colombia, Nicaragua o Uruguay. Ah, y Brasil o las Guyanas también son latinoamérica, aunque no hayan sido "paridas" por Spain. En un mundo de recursos decrecientes, no se puede seguir creciendo. Pero si deseas tener 8 hijos, no creo que nadie te lo impida.



Es Hispanoamérica, LatinoAmérica no existe, es un invento francés.

España es Portugal y España.
Quien dice LatinoAmérica, no solo es antiespañol sino que es un ignorante.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

*Skywalker, al ijjhhnore*


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Mar 2022)

La biología y la sociedad han tomado caminos divergentes. Yo a largo plazo apostaría por la biología


----------



## Topollillo (31 Mar 2022)

Y todo por participar en una serie de mierda y 2 o 4 películas de mierda que nadie habra visto.


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Y todo por participar en una serie de mierda y 2 o 4 películas de mierda que nadie habra visto.



Tal cual ajjajajjaajjjajja


Se que me estás leyendo, FRACASADA


----------



## SLI (31 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Yo aun la daba pero que muy duro-
> 
> ( joder se parece a mi mujer, ahora que me doy cuenta, algo mas joven, )



estetemasinfotosnovalenada


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Mar 2022)

"lo intentaba lo intentaba y nada"

O sea que ha follado mucho


----------



## kast0ret (31 Mar 2022)

Valiente... por decir algo que habitualmente muchas se callan...

Sí, os habéis dejado "engañar"... e ir en contra de la biología no suele salir bien...

Lo de repetir la necesidad de autorización del marido para abrir una cuenta corriente, es muy cansino. Desapareció cuando aún vivía Franco (sin embargo el servicio militar obligatorio, sólo para varones, persistió hasta 2001, sin queja alguna del feminismo militante).

También era muy frecuente, que la nómina en sobre, fuera entregada por el marido, a la señora de la casa, para su administración (y ésta le daba al currito un dinerillo para sus "gastos", no más...).


----------



## Sputnik (31 Mar 2022)

La que manda de verdad es Madre Natura, lo demas, son gilipolleces ideologicas historicas, que tienen menos recorrido que un caracol sin babas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a un individuo que ni ha tenido hijos ni los va a tener pontificando y dando lecciones a uno con familia numerosa.



Yo creo que para tener hijos no deberia bastar con poder tenerlos biologicamente hablando. En mi caso no los he tenido porque nunca me he sentido capacitado para asumir semejante responsabilidad, y pienso que habria sido un acto de irresponsabilidad por mi parte haberlo hecho, ademas de una putada para el que hubiese tenido la desgracia de tener de padre a alguien como yo.

Por cierto, como ya he comentado en alguna ocasion, a los 23 años deje embarazada a la que por aquel entonces era mi novia pero afortunadamente aborto, porque a pesar de que me habria gustado tener hijos, sigo pensando que fue la mejor decision.

Y si luego ya nunca los tuve, fue por lo dicho anteriormente, aunque tampoco me habria importado haberle donado semen a alguna mujer que quisiese ser madre soltera, pero por via natural, claro esta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


>



Simplemente, patetico.


----------



## BeninExpress (31 Mar 2022)

1975

La colega tiene 47 tacos.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿A que cuestiones deberia referirse entonces?.
> 
> Porque conozco casos de padres de menos de 30, obesos, fisicamente hechos una mierda que no son capaces ni de sacar a sus crios de 5 años a que monten en una minibicicleta porque se asfixian de ir detras de ellos y, por otro lado, conozco abuelos de 65 en forma y de vida activa que son capaces de llevarse al nieto a la montaña y tenerlo varias horas subiendo y bajando por alli.
> 
> ...



Si un hombre de 50 años puede ser padre, entonces es que podria haberlo sido antes, y si no lo ha sido antes, no tiene demasiado sentido que pretenda serlo ahora.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Mar 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Lo hombres somos más espirituales que las mujeres?
> 
> Y yo sin saberlo. Yo hasta diría que ellas son, en general, más religiosas y dadas a la espiritualidad. Pero vamos, quizá tú cuentes con estudios que demuestren lo que dices.



No tienes más que ver que TOOOOOOOOOODOS los artistas, filósofos, chamanes, curas etc son hombres.
La mujer es materia y cuidad de la materia (enfermos, niños, ancianos etc).
La mujer produce vida y el hombre inventa arte e ingenios mecánicos.

Si te tengo que explicar que el cielo es azul y agua moja pues mejor que mando a tomar por culo por subnormal y acabo antes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Dejado de decir chorradas, en las familias numerosas es de necesitas que los hijos menores tengan a sus padres ya mayores para cuando tengan quince años.
> 
> Ambos, o acaso la menopausia llega a los 25 años. Otra cosa es ponerse a tener hijos después se los 65 años.



Es que tener familias numerosas tambien lo considero como un acto de irresponsabilidad sea a cualquier edad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene mucho más que ver con la experiencia de cada uno. Algunos a los 40 ya pasamos de las mujeres pa siempre y desde luego no tenemos ganas ya de cambiar pañales ni de tener un hijo adolescente a los 60 años.



Es que a la hora de tener hijos, no solo debe depender del deseo de cada uno, sino de la posible criatura que podrias traer al mundo. Por eso, aunque uno quiera tener hijos independientemente de la edad que tenga, deberia sopesar si todavia tiene o no una edad adecuada para procrear.

No me parece justo traer al mundo a hijos condenados a tener unos padres demasiado mayores, o en su defecto, demasiado jovenes, porque eso de un modo u otro acarrea consecuencias.

Por encima del reloj biologico, tambien deberia existir otra clase de reloj, tan o mas importante, me refiero al del sentido comun.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que tener familias numerosas tambien lo considero como un acto de irresponsabilidad sea a cualquier edad.



yo sólo digo que eso de ser padre a partir de ciertas edades es tan natural como serlo más jóvenes y es lo que ha pasado toda la vida de dios.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo sólo digo que eso de ser padre a partir de ciertas edades es tan natural como serlo más jóvenes y es lo que ha pasado toda la vida de dios.



Tambien antiguamente no estaban ni tan siquiera reconocidos los derechos del niño como tal. Pero afortunadamente los seres humanos evolucionamos, y tener hijos como conejos, ya es algo que solamente se estila en los paises tercermundistas como medio de supervivencia ante las todavia elevadas tasas de mortalidad infantil.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


>



No se quien me da mas pena, si el niño, o la negra.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> A los hombres no se les pasa el arroz, me oíste?, a los hombres no se les pasa el arroz!



Pues claro que se nos pasa, y a muchos tambien se les muere el caballo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Mientras haya lefa hay alegría.



Que soez.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> "no deberia depender solamente"?.* Escribe usted como una mujer. *Que se pase el arroz es una cuestión biologica y por supuesto que depende solo de eso gracias a Dios.
> 
> Lo que deberían de hacer las mujeres es obrar en consecuencia, y no actuar como seres eternamente inmaduros.



No es la primera vez que me lo dicen, o como reza el dicho: "si no puedes vencerlas, unete a ellas".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Si el Doctor Puga pudo , los demás también



Pero tenga tambien en cuenta que no todo el mundo tiene un hijo multimillonario.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No sé cuántas gilipolleces más habrás soltado en este hilo pero estás a nivel trollete barato contratado por 20c el mensaje.
> 
> Me refiero a los de las mujeres, por supuesto. Lo de los hombres según la salud de cada uno puede ser cierto.



Lo cierto es que he logrado cosechar un buen numero de zanxs gracias a este hilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2022)

En los ultimos tiempos he oido comentarle al Kiko Matamoros que le gustaria tener un hijo con su novia. Lo cual demuestra que su nivel de madurez debe ser equivalente al de ella.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Mar 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien antiguamente no estaban ni tan siquiera reconocidos los derechos del niño como tal. Pero afortunadamente los seres humanos evolucionamos, y tener hijos como conejos, ya es algo que solamente se estila en los paises tercermundistas como medio de supervivencia ante las todavia elevadas tasas de mortalidad infantil.



el tema no iba de eso, en cuanto a lo que dices, estoy en general de acuerdo, pero en lo de tener hijos a los cuarenta o cincuenta, pues depende de la persona, es ya una edad bastante límite pero nada descabellada para un hombre.

Para la mujer pues más o menos los cuarenta, también depende de la mujer y su energía y medios, sería la edad límite.

Pero que es natural, lo es.

Lo que sí es una burrada es concebir con 80 años o más, como el julito padre o el sánchez dragó, que es prácticamente condenar a la orfandad temprana a esos niños.

Aunque en ambos casos me da que fueron las mujeres las que lo pidieron y les dejaron un colchón económico a ambas.


----------



## Supremacía (31 Mar 2022)

El feminismo debe ser borrado de la faz de la tierra, y con él todos sus ideólogos, divulgadores, promotores y esbirros.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Mar 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> 1975
> 
> La colega tiene 47 tacos.
> 
> Fin del hilo.



Has tocado un punto interesante: la mayoría de las personas no somos conscientes de lo rápido que pasa el tiempo. Hay una infinidad de pedorras que van de jóvenes por la vida, poniendo cara de culo a los mayores que ellas, y un día tiene 25, y cuando vienen a ser conscientes de que el tiempo pasa, tiene prácticamente 50, y enseguida 60. La vida pasa muy rápido. Pero muchos y muchas creen que van a ser jóvenes para siempre.


----------



## skan (1 Abr 2022)

Muchas mujeres no quieren tener hijos porque son demasiado vagas para ello.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el tema no iba de eso, en cuanto a lo que dices, estoy en general de acuerdo, pero en lo de tener hijos a los cuarenta o cincuenta, pues depende de la persona, es ya una edad bastante límite pero nada descabellada para un hombre.
> 
> Para la mujer pues más o menos los cuarenta, también depende de la mujer y su energía y medios, sería la edad límite.
> 
> ...



Imaginese que no existiese la menopausia y que las mujeres pudiesen tambien seguir siendo fertiles hasta muy avanzada edad, ¿cree usted que eso seria biologicamente positivo para la especie humana?, yo pienso que no, que seria un desastre y un desproposito en todos los sentidos. Y no veo motivo para que los hombres no nos apliquemos tambien el cuento.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Imaginese que no existiese la menopausia y que las mujeres pudiesen tambien seguir siendo fertiles hasta muy avanzada edad, ¿cree usted que eso seria biologicamente positivo para la especie humana?, yo pienso que no, que seria un desastre y un desproposito en todos los sentidos. Y no veo motivo para que los hombres no nos apliquemos tambien el cuento.



El hecho es que el hombre SÍ puede seguir teniendo hijos y la mujer NO PUEDE. Tus correcciones sobre lo que debe ser a lo que ES se las pasa la realidad y la biología, resultado de millones de años de evolución, por el forro de los cojones.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El hecho es que el hombre SÍ puede seguir teniendo hijos y la mujer NO PUEDE. Tus correcciones sobre lo que debe ser a lo que ES se las pasa la realidad y la biología, resultado de millones de años de evolución, por el forro de los cojones.



Insisto, los menores de edad tambien pueden tenerlos, y no parece ni sensato ni recomendable a menos claro esta que pertenezcas a la etnia gitana y segun tus propias costumbres pueda estar mas o menos bien visto o aceptado tener un hijo con 15, 16 o 17 años.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Insisto, los menores de edad tambien pueden tenerlos, y no parece ni sensato ni recomendable a menos claro esta que pertenezcas a la etnia gitana y segun tus propias costumbres pueda estar mas o menos bien visto o aceptado tener un hijo con 15, 16 o 17 años.



Insisto: tú no sabes más que la Naturaleza, que es la que ha determinado lo que es posible y lo que no lo es. La cual, en tu caso particular, ha decidido que tú no dejes rastro sobre este mundo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Insisto: tú no sabes más que la Naturaleza, que es la que ha determinado lo que es posible y lo que no lo es. La cual, en tu caso particular, ha decidido que tú no dejes rastro sobre este mundo.



Ese comentario final ha sido un golpe bajo totalmente innecesario, pero permitame decirle que probablemente muchos hombres que si han tenido hijos, deberian haberse parado a pensar antes si realmente reunian las condiciones necesarias para ello mas alla de la capacidad de eyacular.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Golpe bajo por qué? Pero si eres tú el que ha dado la información, la ha justificado y ha presumido de ella. Como traté de advertirte en mi primera intervención en el hilo dirigida a ti: no es prudente ni aconsejable que los curas aconsejen a los casados cómo vivir su vida de pareja (porque no tienen ni idea sobre esos asuntos) y, por la misma razón, tú no deberías insistir en dar consejos sobre los asuntos de este hilo. Y más cuando la mujer del video (Manuela Velasco) se está mostrando arrepentida de habérselo pensado tanto como aconsejas tú hacerlo. La naturaleza es más sabia que nosotros, porque tiene más experiencia. Aprende algo y pontifica menos…



O sea, que usted es partidario de tener hijos sin pensarselo, y luego si no tienes ni con que mantenerlos, pues los dejas en la Inclusa y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Imaginese que no existiese la menopausia y que las mujeres pudiesen tambien seguir siendo fertiles hasta muy avanzada edad, ¿cree usted que eso seria biologicamente positivo para la especie humana?, yo pienso que no, que seria un desastre y un desproposito en todos los sentidos. Y no veo motivo para que los hombres no nos apliquemos tambien el cuento.



en ese sentido el ser humano se sale un poco del cánon natural, somos una especie de primates hipersexuados.


----------



## ueee3 (2 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo siento pero su arrepentimiento y su lucidez sobrevenida llega tarde. Cada vez que desde el rojerío se humilla a la familia tradicional, cada vez que con el Genaro se machaca a los hombres judicialmente haciendo que se nos vayan las ganas de emparejarnos, cada una de esas veces ¿recordáis a esta tía o a muchas de su edad hacer algo o decir algo protestando para defender a los hombres, para defender a la familia tradicional, para defender el fomento de la natalidad? No han dicho nunca nada, y ahora me vienen con autocrítica, a estas alturas, como si tuviéramos una vida de reserva...
> 
> Anda y que les den por el culo.



Brutal.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

Ella dice que se trata de éso.
No sigais por la linea de la calidad de vida por que no es de lo qke está hablando ella.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

Luchar por que las niñas no se casen.
Ahora entenderá de qué va ésa lucha.
Y pontificando en los platós para que la gente no tenga hijos.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que para tener hijos no deberia bastar con poder tenerlos biologicamente hablando. En mi caso no los he tenido porque nunca me he sentido capacitado para asumir semejante responsabilidad, y pienso que habria sido un acto de irresponsabilidad por mi parte haberlo hecho, ademas de una putada para el que hubiese tenido la desgracia de tener de padre a alguien como yo.
> 
> Por cierto, como ya he comentado en alguna ocasion, a los 23 años deje embarazada a la que por aquel entonces era mi novia pero afortunadamente aborto, porque a pesar de que me habria gustado tener hijos, sigo pensando que fue la mejor decision.
> 
> Y si luego ya nunca los tuve, fue por lo dicho anteriormente, aunque tampoco me habria importado haberle donado semen a alguna mujer que quisiese ser madre soltera, pero por via natural, claro esta.



Joder ya decia yo que a tí te pasaba algo.
Te digo lo mismo que a la Velasco ésta.. valiente confesión.
Como tambien te digo que me alegro que hayais tomado esa determinación: esa linea genética egoista y nada patriotica será exterminada (por vosotros mismos). Espero que los que quedemos podamos luchar contra la invasión que nos han metido, por que tener hijos no lo es todo para luchar contrá ésto, pero es esencial.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

kast0ret dijo:


> También era muy frecuente, que la nómina en sobre, fuera entregada por el marido, a la señora de la casa, para su administración (y ésta le daba al currito un dinerillo para sus "gastos", no más...).



Éso todavía se hace.
Lo de las cuentas bamcarias como dices, desde que antes de Franco ya no.


----------



## lobox (2 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sea, que usted es partidario de tener hijos sin pensarselo, y luego si no tienes ni con que mantenerlos, pues los dejas en la Inclusa y asunto arreglado.



Para viajes, juergas y otras ostias si habéis tenido dinero... Egqueeee si no tengo dinero para tratarlo como un rey mejor no tenerlo. Falsa argumentación para justificarse..


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Abr 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Ella dice que se trata de éso.
> No sigais por la linea de la calidad de vida por que no es de lo qke está hablando ella.



No sé si es falta de comprensión lectora, falta de lectura de lo que escribimos los demás o qué, pero la cuestión es simple: las mujeres nacen con un número de óvulos fijo y a cierta edad se les acaban sin remisión, y el hombre suele ser fértil toda su vida. Eso lo ha hecho la Naturaleza, y no depende de nuestras consideraciones sobre lo que es conveniente o no lo es. Eso es lo que lamenta la actriz y no hay más que rascar.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las sociedades se adaptan a los recursos disponibles. El feminismo de hecho no impide ser madre. Incluso hay corrientes del feminismo que ensalzan la maternidad. Ahí tenéis a Irene Montero, por ejemplo.



Éso no es así.
Podrá apostolar la maternidad con su ejemplo, pero cada día le da más a la matraca de que las niñas tengan un tipo de libertad frente al hombre que irremediablemente implica no tener hijos.
Ella es que es una puta sinvergüenza que enmarca a todas y ella se queda entierra.. no se si me entiendes.


----------



## Barruno (2 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No sé si es falta de comprensión lectora, falta de lectura de lo que escribimos los demás o qué, pero la cuestión es simple: las mujeres nacen con un número de óvulos fijo y a cierta edad se les acaban sin remisión, y el hombre suele ser fértil toda su vida. Eso lo ha hecho la Naturaleza, y no depende de nuestras consideraciones sobre lo que es conveniente o no lo es. Eso es lo que lamenta la actriz y no hay más que rascar.



Correcto.


----------



## Larata (2 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pasarse el arroz no deberia depender solamente de cuestiones de caracter biologico.



¿Por qué? ¿Porque te parece mal a ti?

La tontunada del día


----------



## coscorron (2 Abr 2022)

Y cual es el problema ?? Se han acabado los gatos ?? pufff conozco muchísimas mujeres en esa situación empezando por mi hermana y la mayoría de sus amigas... Se empieza poniendo en la adolescencia poniendo cara de asco en cuanto un chico te dice hola, se sigue a los veinte haciendo de menos a todos los compañeros del trabajo que no estan al menos tres cargos por encima del de las susodichas o del que las susodichas piensa que ellas merecen, continua a los treinta viendo series de empoderadas zorrones y acaba a los cuarenta con los gatos ... En mi época ya era así en un gran porcentaje pero ahora es incluso peor para los jovenes. Un chaval currante, ni feo ni guapo pero buena gente es directamente algo desechable para la mayoría de las chicas. En esas circunstancias pues los chavales jovenes se van de putas y a la larga les viene a cuento.


----------



## Noksan (2 Abr 2022)

La biología es machista.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

me da que hay mucho postureo de los resentidos, encontrarían cualquier razón para criticar a la mujer joven que decida formar familia 

en realidad muchos no lo hacen por preocuparles el bien común sino por resentimiento del orgullo propio, de su "quéhaydelomío" insatisfecho


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> me da que hay mucho postureo de los resentidos, encontrarían cualquier razón para criticar a la mujer joven que decida formar familia
> 
> en realidad muchos no lo hacen por preocuparles el bien común sino por resentimiento del orgullo propio, de su "quéhaydelomío" insatisfecho



Mas en las resentidas que en los resentidos...


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Mas en las resentidas que en los resentidos...



a ver, pero para ellas ya no hay vuelta... bastante tienen con el morrazo

pero te digo que, por ejemplo, muchos de estos del nuncafo mal llevau, a una como esta le buscarán las vueltas para criticarla, aunque haya demostrado ser brava, irse de una capi a un pueblo, tener churumbel, llevar un restaurante y ayudar a su hombre en lo que pueda con el ganado


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> a ver, pero para ellas ya no hay vuelta... bastante tienen con el morrazo
> 
> pero te digo que, por ejemplo, muchos de estos del nuncafo mal llevau, a una como esta le buscarán las vueltas para criticarla, aunque haya demostrado ser brava, irse de una capi a un pueblo, tener churumbel, llevar un restaurante y ayudar a su hombre en lo que pueda con el ganado



En mi caso al reves... a este gente la admiro mucho.
Edito visto el video tiene mas razon que un santo. Y que pena que no haya mas tias asi en este puto pais.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En mi caso al reves... a este gente la admiro mucho.
> Edito visto el video tiene mas razon que un santo. Y que pena que no haya mas tias asi en este puto pais.



voy a abrir un hilo dedicado a la mujer brava española

estoy hasta las bolingas de los lloros de los castrati resentidos, que solo saben despotricar y generalizar

España tiene mujeres cojonudas

quedas convocado para hacer tu alegato aquí Hilo de la mujer brava Española.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Porque te parece mal a ti?
> 
> La tontunada del día



Por favor, le pido que respete mi opinion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Abr 2022)

lobox dijo:


> Para viajes, juergas y otras ostias si habéis tenido dinero... Egqueeee si no tengo dinero para tratarlo como un rey mejor no tenerlo. Falsa argumentación para justificarse..



Claro, mejor tenerlos sin poder ni tan siquiera mantenerte a ti mismo, no te jode.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> voy a abrir un hilo dedicado a la mujer brava española
> 
> estoy hasta las bolingas de los lloros de los castrati resentidos, que solo saben despotricar y generalizar
> 
> ...



Tias como esa hay cuatro de cada mil.
Y el problema es ese.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (2 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> Muchas mujeres no quieren tener hijos porque son demasiado vagas para ello.



Din-azo del hilo!


----------



## Larata (3 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por favor, le pido que respete mi opinion.



Respeto su derecho a opinar, pero yobtengobtambién derecho a opinar.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tias como esa hay cuatro de cada mil.
> Y el problema es ese.



Yo veo otra proporción bastante mejor, pero bueno...la percepción de cada cual es indiscutible.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (3 Abr 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo veo otra proporción bastante mejor, pero bueno...la percepción de cada cual es indiscutible.



No se, quiza en el ambito rural haya mas... en el urbano ya te digo yo que no.
Muchisimo feminismo y al mismo tiempo mucho princesismo.

POquitas muy poquitas tias se remangan para currar como un tio.


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

En economía esto. Vete a tomar por culo. IGNORE y LEFAZO.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (3 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero pienso que los hombres tambien deberiamos tener el mismo valor de reconocerlo, lo de que a los hombres tambien se nos puede pasar el arroz.



No a todos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Abr 2022)

¿Eres un multi de @Supremacía?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Abr 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Mi padre me tuvo con 50, ahora tiene 88, disfruté de el como si fuera 20 años más joven y el de mi, y lo seguimos haciendo. Ni soy un nini ni se ha muerto.



Como lea lo que escribes en Burbuja, le da un ictus.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (13 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No se, quiza en el ambito rural haya mas... en el urbano ya te digo yo que no.
> Muchisimo feminismo y al mismo tiempo mucho princesismo.
> 
> POquitas muy poquitas tias se remangan para currar como un tio.



En mi barrio hay 3 Mercadonas y diría que en tienda y reponiendo hay 80% de mujeres joven cilla, Españolas y bastante potables y en tiendas de deporte idem.
Donde trabajan los chavales jóvenes ehhhhh en NADA?
Porque en las naves de logística y construcción son todo Panchos....aquí a cada uno lo suyo...que las tias son hipergamia, bordes y rebeldes sin causa no lo duda nadie que acaban con 40 tacos solos y con 4 gatos tambien ....pero los chavales de hoy día mu blandenques y vagos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Abr 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tambien antiguamente no estaban ni tan siquiera reconocidos los derechos del niño como tal. Pero afortunadamente los seres humanos evolucionamos, y tener hijos como conejos, ya es algo que solamente se estila en los paises tercermundistas como medio de supervivencia ante las todavia elevadas tasas de mortalidad infantil.



No solo en países del Tercer Mundo sino también en algunas etnias.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> En mi barrio hay 3 Mercadonas y diría que en tienda y reponiendo hay 80% de mujeres joven cilla, Españolas y bastante potables y en tiendas de deporte idem.
> Donde trabajan los chavales jóvenes ehhhhh en NADA?
> Porque en las naves de logística y construcción son todo Panchos....aquí a cada uno lo suyo...que las tias son hipergamia, bordes y rebeldes sin causa no lo duda nadie que acaban con 40 tacos solos y con 4 gatos tambien ....pero los chavales de hoy día mu blandenques y vagos.



Sera con quien te relaciones... yo estoy en una oficina programando y todos son rabos.
Que pasa a las tias no les gustan la programacion y bla bla bla que flojas son... que prefieren estar de cara al publico, levantando rabos. y bla bla que hipergamia y bla bla bla.

EN el mercadona hay rabos por doquier... que son los que descargan los camiones y mueven las cosas que pesan.... que llevamos un retraso encima que no podemos con el. Otra cosa es que eso se haga antes de que tu salgas de la cama.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (13 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Sera con quien te relaciones... yo estoy en una oficina programando y todos son rabos.
> Que pasa a las tias no les gustan la programacion y bla bla bla que flojas son... que prefieren estar de cara al publico, levantando rabos. y bla bla que hipergamia y bla bla bla.
> 
> EN el mercadona hay rabos por doquier... que son los que descargan los camiones y mueven las cosas que pesan.... que llevamos un retraso encima que no podemos con el. Otra cosa es que eso se haga antes de que tu salgas de la cama.



Lee todo mi mensaje Todos Panchos y en construcción igual...de que trabajo un chaval de 20-25 años Apañol....espero respuesta en mi fábrica poquitos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Abr 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Lee todo mi mensaje Todos Panchos y en construcción igual...de que trabajo un chaval de 20-25 años Apañol....espero respuesta en mi fábrica poquitos



Tu fabrica no es representativa de la sociedad. Tu que sabes si tu jefe solo contrata panchos, porque se los subvenciona, o les saca una comision por contrarles para arreglarles los papeles? Estuve de controller en una constructora y de vez en cuando unos venia una cuadrilla de panchos o de chinos o ... o...o... que nos curraban X meses gratis si les haciamos un contrato legal. Que como se te queda el ojo?. Es que joder... pensar un poco cojones...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Abr 2022)

De construccion algo se.. que he estado 15 años.. y eso depende de la empresa. 
El que paga mas o menos bien y quiere nacionales.. tiene nacionales.
Y los pistoleros todos sin excepcion llevan panchos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No solo en países del Tercer Mundo sino también en algunas etnias.



Y organizaciones vinculadas a la iglesia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Ago 2022)

klingsor dijo:


> Imbécilas presumiendo de derechos conseguidos hace 50 años por sus madrebuelas.
> 
> Y quejándose de ello.
> 
> K.



Conseguidos por Franco, dices?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> De acuerdo. Pero prefiero mantener a mis hijos que a los hijos de Marruecos...Además, si eres un buen administrador y no te gastas el dinero en chorradas puedes tenerlos. En mi casa no falta de nada pero no gastamos el dinero en tonterías. Mis hijos no han tenido zapatillas deportivas de 150 euros pero las han tenido de buena calidad gastando 40 euros. Los oulets han sido mis amigos...



Fabricadas en Extremo Oriente con mano de obra cuasi-exclava.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> En economía esto. Vete a tomar por culo. IGNORE y LEFAZO.



Se habrá kakunado?

Disfrutad









La natalidad en España continúa en el primer semestre en niveles mínimos de la serie histórica


En los seis primeros meses del año nacieron 159.705 niños y la mortalidad subió un 5% hasta julio




elpais.com


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> "lo intentaba lo intentaba y nada"
> 
> O sea que ha follado mucho



Ese coño ha tenido más lubricación natural a base de esperma por intentonas que el de teenagees


----------



## Kabraloka (17 Ago 2022)

en este pais de jijijajeo constante, una obligación como los hijos es una molestia para la mayoría, que quiere seguir tonteando como a los veintitantos. 
Muchos prefieren amigos antes que hijos. Y no siempre es una elección adecuada. 
Muchas veces dejan de lado a amigos con hijos porque les molestan.
No hay idea de familia.
Por eso mismo, y por la falta de política de familia, esta generación sufrirá lo indecible mentalmente cuando vaya llegando la vejez.


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Ago 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Es uno de los grandes tabúes de nuestra era, pero sigue siendo una verdad innegable: la biología es machista.



¿La biología machista?

Si la naturaleza enseña algo, es que en la gran mayoría de especies, el macho es el prescindible...


----------



## Visilleras (17 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted no debe conocer el caso de aquel guitarrista famoso llamado Andrés Segovia...jojojo
> A pesar de los sinsabores que a veces nos dan los hijos...ser padre-madre es maravilloso. Les habla uno que jadio los 'planes NWO teniendo familia numerosa.



¿Qué le pasó a Andrés Segovia?


----------



## klingsor (17 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Conseguidos por Franco, dices?



No. Por ellas, deja el reductio ad Franco en paz.

K.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Ago 2022)

klingsor dijo:


> No. Por ellas, deja el reductio ad Franco en paz.
> 
> K.



Si, pelearon contra los grises e hicieron redacción de constituciones masonas en mercerías.

En este nivel de planchabragas SUBNORMALES estamos.


L.


----------



## klingsor (17 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si, pelearon contra los grises e hicieron redacción de constituciones masonas en mercerías.
> 
> En este nivel de planchabragas SUBNORMALES estamos.
> 
> ...



Hablo de décadas antes.

K.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Ago 2022)

klingsor dijo:


> Hablo de décadas antes.
> 
> K.



Eres tonto en esta década y en siglos anteriores.

L.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> La biología y la sociedad han tomado caminos divergentes. Yo a largo plazo apostaría por la biología



La biología SIEMPRE GANA


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (17 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si un hombre de 50 años puede ser padre, entonces es que podria haberlo sido antes, y si no lo ha sido antes, no tiene demasiado sentido que pretenda serlo ahora.



Cuando era joven tuve oportunidad de escalar en el Himalaya, por circunstancias de la vida pasó ese momento. Ahora no procede, con 63 años no toca, aunque pueda ya no es el momento.

En la vida tomamos bifurcaciones que no tienen vuelta hay que aceptarlo. El papel de padre va llegando a su fin, ahora viene el de abuelo. Los viejóvenes son ridículos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

da igual por que no vais a follar mas

este tio va a perder la nariz

por acerca la cara a los genitales de vete a saber quien


*Pictured: German monkeypox patient whose nose started to ROT because his undiagnosed HIV and syphilis left his immune system ravaged*​
*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT *​
*A 40-year-old man from Germany went to his GP with a red spot on his nose *
*After three days the nose had gone black and lesions appeared on his body *
*He had never had an STI test before and doctors discovered he had HIV *









Pictured: Monkeypox patient whose nose started to rot


WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT. The 40-year-old, from Bonn, went to his doctor with a red spot on his nose, which was initially dismissed as sunburn. Within three days it began to rot.




www.dailymail.co.uk





EL PACK COMPLETO PFIZER : SE LLEVA UN MONKEYPOX Y UN SIDA SIENDO ESTA SU PRIMERA ETS
DE LA NADA EL PACL COMPLETO

Doctors said his case had become so severe because the untreated HIV had left him immunocompromised, making him more at risk of necrosis.








A 40-year-old monkeypox patient's nose started to rot off because of an undiagnosed HIV infection in Germany, doctors claim​


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Ago 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> buena confesión... valiente sin duda.
> Lástima que no le pueda transmitir tan sabiduría a sus descendientes.....
> 
> 
> ...



JAQUE MATE PERRAPUTA


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Lo de los médicos asustándote de que a partir de los 35 no se puede ser madre tiene tela que cortar. Yo estoy viendo muchos casos de niños con madres de entre los 35 y los cuarentaypocos y los niños son todos sanísimos y despiertos. Es más, yo el niño mas enfermizo que he visto, una vez en la consulta del pediatra y los padres eran adolescentes menores de edad.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista es una propaganda anti-natalista mas del régimen.



Bingo, es otra de las tácticas para erradicar de las mujeres la idea de tener hijos. Esta vez con las trentonas y las cuarentonas.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasó a Andrés Segovia?



Pues que fue padre a los 77 años...


----------



## OYeah (17 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues que fue padre a los 77 años...




Se puede, se puede. Pero rompiendo con toda esta sociedad. Yo ya lo he contado mil veces, no me jubilaré en España, sino en un pais del tercer Mundo diferente.

Tanger gana enteros cada dia. Como Paul Bowles.


----------



## Orgelmeister (17 Ago 2022)

El genocidio de esta generación será estudiado en el futuro como contraejemplo por chinos, moros y negros.

Crecimos con la idea de que lo peor que te podía pasar en la vida es ser padre con menos de 24 años. CUANDO ES LO NORMAL, LO DESEABLE Y LO NATURAL.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Ago 2022)

Los hombres están jugando a la PlayStation hasta más allá de los 30. Cuarentones hay incluso, con mentalidad adultlescente. Aluego a tener hijos a una edad que ya debían ser abuelos, dessegurando que la biología está de su parte, por ser hombres.


----------



## Orgelmeister (17 Ago 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Puedes parir, el cuerpo de la mujer permite gestar un bebe hasta muy avanzada edad, pero las posibilidades de tener un hijo propio (incluso con ayudas y tratamientos) se reducen drasticamente hacia los ultimos años de la treintena y la mayoria de las mujeres con 40 años ya son infertiles.
> 
> Y esto es un drama que estan viviendo muchas mujeres a las que nunca les dijeron la verdad y los mismos que les llevan vendiendo la moto de que los 40 son los nuevos 30 y que la mujer tiene que perseguir sus sueños y dejar para mas tarde la maternidad les han engañado y causado un daño que nunca podran reparar.
> 
> ...



Hay una creencia muy extendida (yo conozco dos ejemplos cercanos) de que congelarse los óvulos es la panacea total y que con eso ya han resuelto la papeleta. Autoengañifa.


----------



## tovarovsky (17 Ago 2022)

La rata enana rojiza del Hormigueo multiplicando su millonada bancaria jodiendo a toda la chavalería Apañola haciendo de discípulo subcontratado de los satanistas Sony, Universal y otras de la misma calaña. Debe pagar por sus acciones diabólicas.


----------



## pepinox (17 Ago 2022)

España es una sociedad terminal.

Allah Ahkbar!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Ago 2022)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Cuando era joven tuve oportunidad de escalar en el Himalaya, por circunstancias de la vida pasó ese momento. Ahora no procede, con 63 años no toca, aunque pueda ya no es el momento.
> 
> En la vida tomamos bifurcaciones que no tienen vuelta hay que aceptarlo. El papel de padre va llegando a su fin, ahora viene el de abuelo. Los viejóvenes son ridículos.



Y si no se ha tenido hijos en su momento, tambien hay que aceptar que nunca se asumira el papel de abuelo. Para mi eso es casi peor que no llegar a ser padre, porque los padres crian, mientras que los abuelos solo tienen que preocuparse por malcriar a sus nietos, y asi poder volver a sentirse casi tan niños como ellos.


----------



## Paulino (17 Ago 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Lo que deberíande hacer las mujeres es obrar en consecuencia, y no actuar como seres eternamente inmaduros.



Es que eso tambien depende de una cuestion biologica.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

Protomuladí detactado



pepinox dijo:


> España es una sociedad terminal.
> 
> Allah Ahkbar!


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

¿No es más lógico dar en adopción a familias que tengan algún crío ya?


----------

